# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Sümerler

## atoybil

DOğU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüğü 

SüMERLER

Batılı Jeologlara göre dünyamızda HAYAT, sularda 20 milyon yıl önce başlamış, antropologlara göre de İLK İNSAN 250.000 yıl önce canlılar arasındaki yerini almıştır. Arkeologlara göre İLK RESİM, HEYKEL ve OYMALAR 30.000 yıl öncelerine kadar uzanır. Din kitaplarındaki kıssaların yanı sıra, Batılı tarihçilere göre de İLK şEHİRLEşME zamanımızdan 11.000 yıl kadar öncedir. MEZOPOTAMYA'da (Güneydoğu ANADOLU'nun uzantısı ) M.ü. 9000; ve Konya-üatalhöyük'te M.ü. 8000 yıllarındadır. 
M.ü.5000 yıllarından itibaren MEZOPOTAMYA'yı meydana getiren DİCLE ve FIRAT nehirleri çevresinde (sonradan URAL ALTAYİK olarak adlandırılan) SüMERLER, ELAMLAR, HURRİLER; (SAMİ ) AKAD, ASUR, BABİL, MISIR; ve (yine sonradan bazılarınca Hint-Avrupai olarak adlandırılan) HİTİTLER yaşamışlar ve birbirleriyle sürekli sürtüşmüşlerdir. (8) 

Yine Batılı kaynaklara göre, ilk yazıyı M.ü.3300 yıllarında SüMERLER bulmuştur. üİVİ YAZISI diye adlandırılan bu yazının kökeni resim-yazı idi. Batıda MISIR'ı etkilemiş, ancak Mısır HİYEROLİF yazısı sonra kendi sistemi içinde gelişmiştir. Doğuda ise İran yoluyla HİNDİSTAN'a ulaşmıştır. İNDUS YAZISI hep o aşamada kalmıştır. Daha doğuda üİNLİLER ise çivi yazısından bir ölçüde etkilenmişler, ama sonra kendi sistemlerini kurmuşlardır. 

Kazım MİRşAN ise, ilk yazının duvar resimlerinde başladığını (15.000 yıl öncesi), ve bunların TüRK sembolleri olduğunu belirtir... Ve o sembollerin üivi yazısından Mısır hiyeroliflerine, üin yazısına ve Latin alfabesine taşındığını söyler.... Onun teorilerini detaylarına inerek ilerde vereceğiz. 

SüMERLER yazıyı bulan millet olmakla yetinmemişler, GILGAMIş DESTANI ile ilk şiir ve edebi yazı örneklerini de vermişlerdir. SüMERLER, MEZOPOTAMYA'nın güneyinde siteler, kanallar kurmuşlardır. Ulaştıkları medeniyet seviyesi ile hukuk, dil ve mimaride M.ü. 2000'lerde bölgeye gelen Samileri de etkilemişlerdir. Daha sonraları yöreye inen HİTİTLER de SüMERLER'den dolaylı olarak etkilenmişlerdir. 

Bütün bu bilgiler gösteriyor ki, "Ari Kürdistan" diye adlandırılmak istenen BüLGEDE, O TARİHLERDEKİ ARİ diye bilinen TEK HALK, belki HİTİTLER'DİR... Diğerleri ya SAMİ'dir, ya da TURANİ'dir. Eğer Kürtler "üri" ise, bölgede Kürtlere "atalık" edecek başka ari bir halk yoktur!.. 

SüMERLER Turani'dir... Bunun pek çok ispatı vardır. Birincisi, kil tabletlerdeki yazıların hangi dile yakın olduğu konusunda yapılan çalışmalardır. Pek çok yabancı yazarın o dönemde bölgede Ari bir dil tesbit edememesi bir yana; yaptıkları çalışmalar SüMER ve ELAM dillerinin bugünkü TüRKüE'ye hayret uyandıracak kadar benzediğini göstermiştir. Prof. Hamit Zübeyir KOşAY'ın bu konudaki katkıları da büyüktür. 

şu halde Batılılara göre DüNYADA İLK DEVLET KURAN, İLK YAZIYI BULAN, İLK HUKUK KAİDELERİNİ TESBİT EDEN, TİCARETİ BAşLATAN, VE KANALLAR, TAPINAKLAR İLE İLK MİMARİ ESERLERİ VEREN SüMERLER'dir, ama SüMERLER TüRKLER'İN ATASIDIR. 

SüMERCE ve TüRKüE arasındaki benzerlikler, diller için tesadüfi benzerliğin çok ötesindedir... Burada asıl belirtilecek husus, tarih sahnesinde aralarında en az 1500 yıllık bir mesafe olmasına rağmen, bu iki dil arasında cümle yapısı bakımından olan benzerliktir. (Bakınız Prof. Dr. Emin Bilgiç, Atatürkğün Yüzüncü Yılına Armağan adlı kitapta bulunan "Sümerlerin Tarihleri, Dilleri ve Kültürleri" adlı makale) 

SüMER dilinin Sami diller grubuna dahil olmadığı bütün bilim adamları tarafından tasdik edilmektedir... Hinks, Langdon, Hein gibi bilim adamları, SüMERCEğnin Hint-Avrupai diller grubunda olduğunu öne sürmüşlerse de, delil gösterememişlerdir... Hatta Langdon "Sumerian Grammar, Paris, 1911" adlı eserinde fikrini değiştirmiştir. 

Ravlingson, Oppert, Delizsch, Hommel gibi bilim adamları ise, SüMERCEğnin İSKİT ya da TURAN dilleri topluluğuna ait olduğunu belirtirler. H. Z. Koşay ise hiç birinin gerçekleştiremediğini yapmış ve SüMERCE ile TüRKüE arasındaki benzerliği gösteren bir liste yayımlamıştır. Bu listeden bazı kelimeleri veriyoruz : 


SüMERCE ......... TüRKüE 
-------------------- ------------------ 
ad (adda) ........ ata 
ilu ............ ulumak 
izi .............. ısı 
e ............. ev 
kıya .......... kıyı 
egi ........... ece (prenses) 
eş ............ eşmek 
ku ............. koymak 
ku (gümüş ) ... kuyumcu (gümüşle uğraşan) 
gişku ........... şişko 
dim (dik duran) ...... dimdik 
de ................ demek 
duru ................ durmak 
kuşu ................ koşmak 
güleş (gülen adam) .... güleş, gülenç 
ara (ir) (yürümek) ... aralaşmak, irilmek 
bur (delik) .... burgu (delik açan alet) 
bal ............ balta 
bar ................ parlamak 
udun (fırın) ... otun (ayrıca fırında yakılan: odun) 
us (akıl) .............. us 
ib ................. ip
alım (kuvvetli,yüksek) ......... alımlı 
tukul (dost) ..... tohul 
tam (şafak vakti) ........... tan 
ulu (muhteşem, yüce) ..... ulu-uluğ 
Bugin (göl).... Buget (biriktirilmiş su, Anadolu) 
A-na ? ....... Ne ? (Anadolu'da hayret ifadesi: Aney!..) 
Bur ................ Bardak 
Buy, bun ............... Boyun 
Bu ............... Bulak (çeşme) 
Bab ................. Baba 
Azag (mukaddes)........ İzgi, edgü (Eski Türkçe) 
Gig (zayıf) .........İg, yig (hasta, Eski Türkçe) 
Ud (gün, zaman).......... İd, öd (zaman, Eski Türkçe) 
Zak (taraf) ............. Yak (yakın) 
Gup, kup (gitmek).......... Kopmak (koşup gitmek, Anadolu) 
Gim ? Kim ? ................ Kim ? 
Ama (ana) ........... Aba (Anadoluğda) 
Giş (odun) .......... Yiş (Orhun Türkçesi) 
Gar (ışık) ......... Yaruk (Eski Türkçe) 
Gen (kadın hizmetçi) ...... Kün (cariye,Orhunğdan) 
Tag ............... Değ(mek) 
Ug, uku (halk) ......... Uğuş (kavim) 
Vur, vir (şarkı söylemek) ....... Yırlamak, ırlamak 
Ur(u), ir (erkek) ......... Er, ir (Uygurca : uri) 
Gir (ateş ) ............ Kor 
Udun (ateş ) ........ Od, ot, odun (ateşte yanan) 
Dingir ........Tengri (Eski Türkçe), TANRI, (Kumanca : dingir) 
Dagal (geniş olmak) ........... Dağılmak 

şüMERCE bazı kelimeler S harfiyle varlığını YAKUTüA'da sürdürür. Ancak bizim şimdiki TüRKüE'de S-Y değişimine uğramış haliyle karşımıza çıkar: 

SüMERCE ......... TüRKüE 
----------------------- --------------------- 
sir (ışık, nur) ...... yir, yaruk 
sir (şarkı söylemek) .... yırlamak 

Arkadan Osman Nedim Tuna bu konuda bir kitap neşretmiştir. Aşağıda onun kitabında yer alan kelimelerden bazılarını veriyoruz: 

(8)- Koşay, H .Zübeyir; Makaleler ve İncelemeler 

- Tuna, Osman Nedim, Sümer Ve Türk Dillerinin Tarihi İlgisi İle Türk Dili'nin Yaşı Meselesi 

email: [email protected]

----------


## iputisamo



----------


## iputisamo

Babil Kassit Hükümdarlari 

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

BABİL KASSİT HüKüMDüRLARI KUDAşMAN TURGO VE KUDAşMAN TURYAş 
BABİLğe hükmeden hükümdarlardan bazılarının adlarının sonunda TAş-DAş ekleri vardır. KUşLU hükümdarlarında ise bu ek YAş şeklindedir. KOMUKLARğda ise DAşI şeklinde görülmektedir. Bu ekin ETİLERğin (HATİLER) şimşek çaktıran Tanrısı TEşUPğtan geldiği, ve Güü SAHİBİ anlamı verdiği aşikardır. Bizdeki YURT-TAş kelimesi YURDUNDAN Güü ALAN, YANİ TüRK OLMAKTAN Güü ALAN anlamına gelir. ARKA-DAş ise ARKAMDA BULUNMASINDAN Güü ALDIĞIM Kİşİ demektir. KARIN-DAş (KARDEş ) ise aynı ANNEDEN DOĞMANIN VERDİĞİ Güüğ e işarettir. 

Yalnız BABİL hükümdarlarından KUDAşMAN TURYAşğda hem DAş, hem de YAş ekleri vardır. Bundan da zaman içinde kelimeye bir de BERABERLİK anlamı eklendiği görülür. Yani KUDAşMANğda İLüHi Güü, TURYAşğda da TURğLA BERABER anlamı vardır. TUR kelimesinin TüRK olduğunu da ekliyelim. Bu mana eki ile KARIN-DAş hem aynı KARINDA BERABER, hem de bundan Güü BULAN demektir. 

BABİL hükümdarlarından KUDAşMAN TURGOğnun adı da enteresandır. KUT-DAş-MAN TUR-GO diye hecelendirirsek, 

KUT: Hala kullandığımız KUTLU-KUTSAL kelimelerinin köküdür. DEVLET, BAHT, SAADET, MUTLULUK, TALİH anlamlarına gelir. 

DAş: Güü SAHİBİ, Güü ALAN, KUDRETLİ; aynı zamanda BERABER , BİR OLAN demektir. 

MAN: MEN-MAN şeklinde hala kullanılan BüYüKLüK, AZAMET, MAKBUL anlamı veren takıdır. KOCA-MAN (daha da büyük, iri) TüRK-MEN ( TüRKğüN BüYüĞü, MAKBULü) KODA-MAN (KUT-MANğdan, DEVLETLİ, KUDRETLİ Kİşİ ) kelimelerinde olduğu gibiğ 

üyleyse KUT-DAş-MAN kelimesi DEVLET BİRLİĞİNİN BüYüĞü, KUTSAL BİRLİĞİN BüYüĞü anlamına gelir ki, bir HüKüMDAR üNVüNI olduğu kolayca görülür. Tıpkı bizim OSMANLI padaşahlarına verilen SULTAN-I RUM, HALİFE-Yİ RUY-I ZEMİN ünvanları gibi!.. 

TUR-GO ve TUR-YAş kelimelerinin ilk kısmı TüRK demektir. Zaten TüR-K kelimesi K çoğul ekiyle oluşmuştur. Bütün eski YAFETİK dillerde, MACARCAğda, FİN-OGUR dillerinde K çoğul ekidir. TURLAR yerine TURK denmiş, sonra bu kelime TüRK olarak ve tekil anlamında kullanılır olmuştur. FARSLAR biz TüRKLERğe TUR-AN der ki, o da TUR kelimesinin Farsça çoğul eki AN ile kullanılmasından ibarettir. 

şimdi de olduğu gibi o zaman da BOY adları, kişi adı olarak ta kullanılıyordu. Mesela OĞUZ kelimesi hem OĞUZ boyunu gösterir, hem o boyun ATAğsını, hem de zamanımızda kişi adı olarak kullanılır. 

şu halde TUR-GO veya K-G değişimi ile TUR-KO, ve de TUR-YAş hükümdarın esas adıdır. Hem kendisinin, hem de tebğasının önemli bir kısmının TüRK olduğunu gösterir. 

email: [email protected]

----------


## iputisamo

Hazreti Muhammed Türk'tür. 

Hazreti Muhammed soy olarak Türk'tür.

IşIĞA DOĞRU

Hazreti İbrahim Sümerli mi? 

06.02.2005 
NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK 

SüYLEDİĞİMİ yeniden söylemek istiyorum... En yüce insan olan Hazreti Muhammed, Hazreti İbrahim'in oğlu Hazreti İsmail'in soyundandır.

Hazreti İbrahim, bir Sümerlidir...

Sümerler Türk'tür...

üyleyse, Hazreti Muhammed soy olarak Türk'tür.

Bunu dedim ve diyorum ki, böylesine yüce bir insanın Türk soylu olmasından kendisini Türk sayan herkes kıvanç ve övünç duyar. Ben de kıvanıyorum ve övünüyorum.

Peygamberimiz'in, İbrahim Peygamber'in soyundan olduğu konusunda tartışma yok... Sümerler'in Türklüğü'nü ise yazmıştım.

Bu yazıda ise Hazreti İbrahim'in, Sümerli olup olmadığını incelemek istiyorum.
Elimde Prof. Dr. Mümin Köksoy'un yazdığı Nuh Tufanı ve Sümerler'in Kökeni adlı eser var. Yeni Avrasya Yayınları'ndan çıktı. Meraklısı için telefon 0.312 4687248..

Sümerler, ilk Türkler

KüKSOY Hoca'ya göre, Sümer halkına üdem'den sonra da peygamberler gönderildi. Bunlardan en ünlüsü, Peygamber üdem'in 10. nesilden torunu olan ve Mü 2900'lü yıllarda yaşamış olan Nuh Peygamber'dir. Nuh'un tufandan sonraki hayatıyla İbrahim'e kadar olan çocukları ve torunları, Yukarı Mezopotamya'da yaşamışlardır. Nuh, Sümer ülkesinin şuruppak şehrinde doğmuştur. Best'a (1999) göre Nuh, Sümer şehir devletlerinden birisi olan şuruppak'ın kralıdır.
Hz. Nuh'un torunları Hz. İbrahim'in önderliğinde adeta göçe zorlanmışlardır. Hz. İbrahim ve yakınları bir süre Harran'da kaldıktan sonra, Filistin'e göç etmiş ve orada İbrahim'in (İbrahimoğullarının) atası durumuna gelmiştir. Bu yönüyle Hz. İbrahim, dünyanın en etkin kültür taşıyıcısı sıfatıyla anılmaktadır.
Sümerce konusunda araştırma yapan her ülkedeki bilim adamının birleşmiş oldukları en önemli husus, Sümerce'nin Ural-Altay Dil Grubu'na ait olduğu ve özellikle Türkçe ile çok yakın akrabalık ilişkisinin bulunduğudur.

Ayrıca bilim adamları, Sümerce ile Türkçe arasında bugüne kadar 1000 kadar ortak kelime tespit etmişlerdir. Her geçen gün elde edilen yeni veriler, Sümerler'in ve Türkler'in ilk Türkler (Proto Türkler) diyebileceğimiz ortak bir kökten gelmiş olabileceklerine dair yaygın görüşü destekler niteliktedir.

M. İhsan Oğuz'dan

KASTAMONULU büyük bilgin ve mürşit Muhammed İhsan Oğuz'un İslam'da Mübarek Günler ve Geceler adlı kitabından da bir bölümü birlikte okuyalım mı:

- İsmail Aleyhisselam'ın bu iyi ve soylu eşinden nesli türeyip devam ederek, Peygamberimiz, yegane sığınağımız, Peygamberler'in sultanı ve efendisi Hazret-i Muhammed dünyaya geldi. Peygamberlerin sonuncusu olan şanlı Peygamberimiz, annesi yönünden saf Arap, (tarihin rivayetine göre İbrahim Aleyhisselam Türk olduğundan) babası yönünden de saf Türk neslinden gelmiş olurlar. Bundan dolayı bütün Araplar'ın ve Türkler'in, Peygamberimiz'le övünmeye ve şeref duymaya hakları vardır... (Allah'a hamdolsun.)

----------


## iputisamo

Hazireti İbrahim Sümerli, yani Türk, o halde Hz. İsmailin soyundan gelen Hz. Muhammed'de Türk ve Hz İsak'ın soyundan gelen bütün Peygamberler Yani Hz. İsa dahil Türk soyundandır.

----------


## iputisamo

Türk dilinin en eski izleri Sümer kaynaklarındaki Türkçe sözlerdir. M.ü. 3100-M.ü. 1800 yılları arasına ait Sümerce metinlerde 300'den fazla Türkçe söz yer almaktadır. Sümerceyle Türkçedeki ortak sözler ya ortak kökenden gelmektedir ya da alış veriş sonucu ortaya çıkmıştır. Hangi ihtimal doğru olursa olsun Türkçenin ilk verileri M.ü. 2000-3000 arasına çıkmakta, yani bundan 5000 yıl geriye gitmektedir. 
Prof. Dr. Ahmet B. ERCİLASUN

----------


## undenuejalvew

_üN-TüRK TARİHİ ARAşTIRMALARI MERKEZİ
Adres: Park cd. Nu: 30 Kat: 6 34403 üağlayan / İstanbul
Tel: 0212 240 65 55 / 0212 343 80 62
Kemal Ermetin Cep Tel: 0532 502 50 02
[email protected]_

----------


## axuliuma

BüYüK ARAşTIRMACI KüZIM MİRşAN'IN TESBİTLERİ 

URARTU-SUBAR-SABİR-SüMER İLİşKİSİ VE TATARLAR 
BİR OY BİL KONFEDERASYONUğnun bir Uü DEVLETİ olan ISUB-URA BİLğin başkenti KAFKASYAğdaki üUR şehri idi. KAFKASLAR ve DOĞU ANADOLUğda egemendi. MEZOPOTAMYAğyı da kültürel etkisi altına almıştır. ISUB-URA ğyazıya geçmiş, kaydolmuşğ demektir. Bu devletin BİR OY BİL Konfederasyonuna kayıtlı, vasal devletlerden biri olduğunu gösterir. 

Bu üç Uü-DEVLETği yöneten kişinin ünvanı USUB URUş TURUK idi. Yani ğyazıya vurulmuş, kayıtlı, bağlı, BUĞğa tabiğ yöneticiğ Bu kişinin URUUA TURU yani ğaskere almağ yetkisi vardı. Bir devlet için çok önemli olan bu yetki, ASURLULAR tarafından URUATRİ olarak telaffuz edilmiş, bundan da URARTU kelimesi doğmuş, bir devlet adı olarak kabul edilmiştir. (M.ü. 1000ğler) 

üte yandan ISUB-URA kelimesinin önce SUBAR sonra da SABİR şekline dönüştüğü sanılmaktadır. R. GHIRSHMAN, SüMER öncesinde (M.ü. 4000) MEZOPOTAMYAğda SUBARLARğın yaşadığını kaydediyor. SüMERLERğin şimdiki TüRKLERğin atası, akrabası olduğunu biliyoruzğ Ancak SüMER yazısında 18 adet PROTO-TüRKüE tamga bulunması, onların çok daha eski TüRKLERğden geldiğini göstermektedir.. 

Yukardaki resimde yer alan şekiller, dünyada bilinen ilk yazı sayılan SüMER üİVİ YAZIğsındaki, bu çok daha eski 18 PROTO-TüRK TAMGASIğdır. 

IDUK-AT (Orta Fırat) bölgesinde bulunan, M.ü. 5500 yıllarına ait ve ğTel Es Sawwan IIIğ seramikleri (Chefs dğoevr. Müsee Baghdat, Petit Palais, Paris, 1981) olarak bilinen arkeolojik eserler üzerindeki motifler OK, Uü, ONü, ED, üK ,OĞ gibi PROTO-TüRK TAMGALARI taşır. (Andre Parrot, Sumer, Gallimaud, Paris, 1960) 

DİCLE Nehriğnin ilk adı Aş-URğdur. TüRKüEğde ğAş vurulan yer, toprakları tarıma elverişliğ anlamına gelir. .. SüMER şehirleri olan UR, URUK ğkentğ anlamına gelir. Bütün dillerde olduğu gibi (Hamburg, Sen Petersburg, Yenişehir, Eskişehir, Taşkent, Medine) kalabalık yerleşim merkezlerine KENT demelerinden daha tabii bir şey olamazğ GİR-SU ise, ğYER-SU demektir. 

ASUR devletinde dahi (M.ü.2000) SUBARCA konuşuluyordu. ASUR başkentinin adı PROTO-TüRKüEğde ANT-UB UüUĞğdur, yani ğyüce antlaşma liderliğiğğ 

ISUB-URA halkı (SABİRLER) , kendileri gibi bir TüRK boyu olan İSKİTLERğe yenilince, KAFKASYAğya çekilmişler; Daha sonra KARADENİZğin kuzeyinde (UKRAYNA-KIRIM bölgesi) OK-UşUY adıyla bir devlet kurmuş olan İSKİTLER ile birleşerek DEşT-İ KIPüAK Konfederasyonunu oluşturmuşlardır. Arkadan CENGİZ HAN istilası gelmiş ve bölgede KIRIM HANLIĞI kurulmuş, bir süre sonra da OSMANLI DEVLETİğne bağlanmıştır. Bölgedeki İSKİT-MOĞOL-TüRK karışımı halka TATAR denmiştir. 

Yani UKRAYNA halkı çoğunlukla TüRK kökenlidir!.. Zaten ğRUSğu kazı, altından TATAR (TüRK) çıkarğ atasözü bütün eski SOVYETLER için bu hakikate işaret eder. 

TATAR kelimesi sonradan Ruslar ve Batılılar tarafından bütün TüRK boyları için ortak olarak kullanılmıştır. ANADOLUğda sadece KIRIM ve KAZAN TATARLARI bilinir. Aslında halen TİPTER, BüRü, KREşİN, GEYNE, NUKRAT, KASİM, MİşER, TOBUL, SAZ-YAK, TEVRİZ, TARA gibi gruplar vardır. 

Ancak kelime çok eskilere dayanır. PROTO-TüRKüEğyi MOĞOLİSTANğa, MANüURYAğya, üİNğe ve KOREğye taşıyanlar OK-ATA UR koludur. Bu kelimeler sonra kaynaşarak TATAR olmuştur. KOREğde halen yaşamakta olan AYNU halkının atası da TATAR TüRKLERİğdir. 


***
email: [email protected]

----------


## Ã¶ngre

Hz İbrahim milattan önce 1900-1850 civarında ur şehrinden kenan diyarına tanrının emriyle göç ediyor.Ancak o zaman ki babil veya komegono kralı nemrutla mücadelesini anlatmamıza gerek yok.Nemrut iktidari ve kanunlarıyla ün salmış Hammurabidir.Aynı dönemde yaşamışlar.Evet her peygamberin bir dünya bazında karşısında güçleri var.Hz ibrahim Hammurabi, Hz musa 2. ramses gibi.

----------


## anau

*Güneş dil teorisi*‘ne göre Türk-turani olan ve tarihin başlangıcı kabul edilen Mezopotamya kavmi.

Sümerler, M.Ö. 3500 – M.Ö. 2000 yılları arasında *mezopotamya*‘da yaşamışlardır. Bir çok medeniyetin karanlık kurucuları oldukları gibi bir çok ırkın soyunun dayandığını iddia etmeye çabaladığı topluluktur sümerler…
Bugün Sümer medeniyetini Almanlardan ingilizlere, Farslardan Araplara kadar bir çok millet sahiplenmekte ve atalarının Sümerliler olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler.
Bunun nedeni şüphesiz medeniyetin, tarihin, hukukun, bilimin, edebiyatın, tarım ve ekonominin Sümerlerle başlaması, daha doğrusu yazının mucidinin sümerliler olmasından kaynaklanan “ilk medeniyetin kurucularının sümerliler olduğu” sanrısıdır.

yabancı sümerologlar, Türk Dili ile *Sümer Dili*‘nin akraba olduğunu başka bir bağıntıları olmalarını ileri sürmekte ve sümerlerin Türklüğünü kasten saklamaktadırlar.
lakin ulu önder *atatürk* tarafından bizzat yaptırılan *türk tarih tezi* çalışmalarının bir ürünü olan güneş dil teorisi kasten yapılan tüm bu görmezlikleri birer birer çürütmüş, sümerler ile türklerin *dil akrabalığından çok öte*, kan akrabalığına dayanan bir yakınlıkta olan iki toplum olduğunu ortaya çıkartmıştır…
–*alıntı*–
insanlık Tarihinin insanlığın inanç edinmesiyle geçmişi M.Ö 13000 yıllarda sona eren buz çağı ve Altay inançları ile başlar.
Daha sonra M.Ö 9000 yıllarında Altay dağlarından inen Sümerler güneye daha sıcak coğrafyaya yerleşmişlerdir. Türkmenistan’ın Aşkabat kenti yakınlarında Gök tanrı ANU adına ANAV kentini kurmuşlardır.
ilk olarak insanlığın tarım yaptığı yer burasıdır. M.Ö 4500 yıllarda ANAV kentini bırakıp Mezopotomyanın verimli topraklarına göçmüştür.
–*alıntı*–
bu noktada bir parantez açalım ve orta asya anav-andornovo ve karasuk kültürleri kazı alanlarında rastlanan bulguların sovyetler birliği ve ardılı rusya tarafından insanlık ve tarih bilimi ile paylaşılmadığını, burada elde edilen bulguların bilerek ve istenerek gizlendiğini de belirtmek gerek…
–*alıntı*–
Sümerlerin Altaylarda buz çağının eski karanlığın gecelerin bezginliği ile güneşin ışığını Tanrının tezahürü kabul ve Tanrının gökte var olduğuna inanarak bir inanç geliştirdiler. Buna Giganu(Göktanrı) adını verdiler. Daha sonra geceleri güneşin ışıklarını yansıtan ayı 2. Tanrı olarak gördüler ve dişi inanç kavramı olarak Toprak Ana ile özdeşleştirdiler. işte tüm dil ve dillerin çıkmasının kaynağı güneş olmuştur. Daha sonra Hz. ibrahim(er-baim) Tanrının ne güneş, ne ay ne de başka bir cisim olmadığa inanarak Semavi Dinlerin doğmasına sebep olmuştur.
Bunu iyi bilen Atatürk devrin en büyük projesi olan “Güneş Dil Teorisini” hazırlatmış, desteklemiş ve inanmıştır. Güneş Dil Teorisi Tüm dillerin Türkçeden geldiğini ispatlayan bilimsel çalışmadır.
–*alıntı*–
Sümerlerde 8 yıldız inancı olması Türklüğünün diğer bir kanıtıdır.
8 yıldız ( Göktanrı, Oğuz kağan, ve 6 oğlunu simgeler) 8 yıldız inancı sadece Sümerlerde değil Hititlerde, Asurlarda, Akadlarda ve Maya ve Aztek uygarlıklarında da görülmektedir.
Ayrıca hükümdarın Tanrı tarafından tahta çıkarılması inancı (*kut anlayışı*) Sümerlerde de olması bir tesadüf değildir.
(bkz: *kayı/@protest sanayici*)
Sümerlerle türklerin bir benzerliğimizde Edebiyat alanındadır.
Sümerlerin *Gılgamış Destanı* ile *Dede Korkut destanları* birbirine benzemektedirler.
–*alıntı*–
iki destanda 12 parçadan meydana gelmekte, kahramanların başına ne gelirde uykudan gelmesi, Sümerlerde Guti kralı inkuşi ile Dede Korkut’taki Enkuş’un isim benzerliği bir tesadüf değildir.
–*alıntı*–
Zaten Orhun abidelerindeki Edebi Dil Türk Dilinin çok eskiye dayandığını göstermektedir.
*Sümer Türkçesi ile* *Türkiye Türkçesi arasındaki benzerlikler*:
Gadun ———— Hatun
Assinu ———– Asena
Gig-Anu ———- Göktanrı (Gök ana)
Tammuzi ——— Temmuz
Domuzi ———- Domız
Ginç ——— Genç
Auşk ——– — Aşk
Tar- kus-u ——– Talih kuşu
Ungar ———- Uygar
Altun ———– Altın
Anu ———- Ana
Tengiz———- Deniz
Gozam-Ozam —— Ozan
En-gur-ra ——— Ankara
Tamga ——— Damga
Me-en ———- Men-Ben
Agıl ———– Akıl
Bar ———– Var
Er-Eş ———— Erkek-Kadın
Rakibu ——- Rakip
Aga ————— Ağa
Balag-ba ——– Balaban
Kes-da ———— Kesmek
Bira ————- Bira
Tagga ———— Takke
Ge —————– Gel
ilig ———- ilik
Et —————– Et
Mum ————- Mum
Huma-kus-a ———– huma Kuşu
Sin ————- Sin(e)
Karra ———— Kara
Batu ———– Batı
Sar ———— Sar(ı)
Heak———- Hak
Mesu ———- Meşe
Engin ———– Engin
L-elvan-ı ————- Elvan
Nun ———— Un
Apa ———— Apa(ağabey)
Ambar———– Ambar
Gaazi ————- Gazi
Gid-de ———— Git-gide
Amelu ———— Amele
Zindan ————- Zindan
isum ———— Işık
iş-ti ———— işitmek
Uri ———— Arı
Kaskadu ———– Kaskatı
Arpu ———– Arpa
U-ru ——— Uyruk
U-ku ——— Uyku
Murad ——– Murat
Nusa ——– Neşe
Yukarıda görüldüğü gibi 6000 sene geçmesine rağmen bir çok Sümer Türkçesi günümüze kadar çok az değişiklikle ulaşmıştır. Bazı kelimeler kesinlikle Arapça olmayıp Sümer Türkçesinden Arapça’ya geçmiştir.
Sümerler ve bazı devletlerin Türk olduğu saklanarak Türklerin 1071 Malazgirt savaşıyla Anadolu’ya geldiği ve istilacı olduğunu, hiçbir kültürü olmayan barbarlar olduğunu insanların kafalarına empoze etmeye çalışmışlar. tarihin başlangıcı olan türk kültürünü bilerek yok saymaya çalışmışlardır.
Atatürk bu tip dezenformasyonları engellemek için Tarih kitaplarına Sümer Türklerini koydurmuş fakat ölümümden sonra inönü ve Menderes gibi devlet adamları Sümerleri sadece mezopotomyada kurulan başka bir medeniyetmiş gibi tarih kitaplarında yerini aldırmışlardır.
Ziya Gökalp Türk Felsefesi( *Tanrının Türkleri*) adlı eseri oluşturmaya çalışırken buna dikkat çekmiş fakat ömrü yetmemiştir. Yine Türkçülüğün Fikir adamı, Ruh Adamı, Dava Adamı *hüseyin nihal Atsız* da Sümerlerin Tarih kitaplarından çıkarılmasına karşı gelmiş ve inönü ile ters düşmüştür.
Daha eskiye gidersek Kaşgarlı Mahmut Divan-ı Lugat-ı Türk’te Türkçe’nin Arapça’dan üstün olduğunu belirtirken Sümer Türkçesinden faydalanmıştır ve Arapçanın Türkçeden ibaret olduğunu savunmuştur.
*Sümer efsaneleri ve Türkler*;
ORTA ASYA TÜRK EFSANELERiNDE SÜMER EFSANELERiNDEN iZLER:
–*alıntı*–
ilk olarak Promete’nin insanlara yazıyı, matematiği, astronomiyi, tıbbı, hayvanları evcilleştirmeyi, gemi yapmayı, kâhinliği öğrettiği efsanesi nedeniyle, batı dünyasında, bütün kültürlerin Yunanlılardan kaynaklandığı inancı yüzyıllar boyu süregelmiştir.
Diğer taraftan, Tevrat da bir kısmı tanrı tarafından yazdırılmış, bir kısmı israilliler tarafından yaratılmış ilk dinsel ve edebî kitap olarak kabul edilmişti. Geçen yüzyıl içinde, Mezopotamya’da yapılan kazılardaki buluntular, çıkan binlerce yazılı belgenin çözülüp okunması ile her iki inanç da kökünden sarsıldı.
Çünkü Promete’den an az 2000 yıl önce Sumerliler bunların hepsini bulmuşlar, yapmışlar ve kullanmışlardı. Diğer taraftan Tevrat’taki birçok konuların Sumerlilerden kaynaklandığı, metinler okundukça meydana çıkmış ve çıkmaktadır.
–*alıntı*–
Bilindiği gibi Sumerlilerin en önemli bulgularından biri, dillerine göre bir yazı icat etmeleri, onu geliştirmeleri ve kil üzerine yazarak zamanımıza kadar ulaşmasını sağlamaları olmuştur.
Bulunan belgeler arasında büyük değeri olanlar edebî yazıtlardır. Bunlar daha çok Sumerlilerin tanrıları ve dinleri ile ilgili konuları kapsamaktadır.
Sumerlilerin dinleri ve edebî yapıtları gerek kendileri zamanında yaşayan, gerek daha sonra gelen Ortadoğu milletlerini etkisi altına alarak izleri, bir taraftan Yunanlılar yoluyla Batı dünyasına, diğer taraftan Tevrat ve Kuran’a kadar ulaşmıştır.
Sumerlilerden Tevrat’a geçen konular üzerinde Batıda bazı yayınlar yapılmışsa da bu hususta ülkemizde bir yayın yoktur. aynı şekilde *kuran’ın sümerlerden etkilendiği yönünde* de çok az yayın vardır. bu gerek insanların dini sorgulamaktan çekinmesine, gerekse politik kaygılara bağlanabilir…
oysa biz alenen yazıyoruz ki, tüm semavi dinlerin alıntı yaptığı, aşırımlar yaptığı din sümer dini, sümer dini’nin etkilendiği din ise orta asya gök tengri inancıdır.
(bkz: *varaka bin nevfel/@protest sanayici*)
Sumerlilerin dillerinin Türkçeye benzediği ve dağlık yerden göç ettikleri kanısı gittikçe yaygınlaşmaktadır.
*Bahaattin Ögel*, Türk Mitolojisi temelinin uzay ve dünya ile ilgili inanış ve anlayış olduğunu yazmış. Sumer mitolojisinde de bu durum böyledir.
Sumerliler yaradılış ve evrenle ilgili düşüncelerini toplu bir halde yazmamışlar. Ancak bunlar, destanların baş kısımlarında veya ortalarında kısım kısım anlatılmış. Aynı geleneği Türk destanlarında da buluyoruz.
*Sumer yaradılış efsanesine göre*,
–*alıntı*–
önce her taraf derin ve geniş bir su ile kaplıydı. Bunun adı Tanrıça Nammu. Bu tanrıça sudan bir dağ çıkarıyor. Oğlu Hava Tanrısı Enlil onu ikiye ayırıyor, üstü gök, altı yer oluyor. Göğü, Gök Tanrısı An, yeri de Yer Tanrıçası Ninki ile Hava Tanrısı Enlil alıyor.
Buna göre önce evreni meydana getiren suda olan Ana Tanrıça ile Hava Tanrısı’dır. Gök ve Yer birer tanrı değil onların sahibidirler.
–*alıntı*–
*Türk efsanelerinde* *çok çeşitli yaradılış motifi vardır*.
Buna rağmen ana motif birbirlerine benziyor.
ilk olarak evren büyük bir sudan oluşuyor. *Tanrı Ülgen*, bazısında insan olan kişi, bazısında şeytan olan *Erlik* ile bu suların üzerinde uçuyor. Birinde denizden bir taş çıkarak Ülgen’e konacak bir yer oluyor. Başka birinde Erlik, diğerinde kişi, bir diğerinde ise yaban ördeği suyun içinden toprağı çıkararak yeri meydana getiriyor.
Bir başka anlatıma göre ise
–*alıntı*–
su içindeki *Tanrıça Akana* veya Ak-ene, Ülgen’e yeri ve göğü nasıl yaratacağını söylüyor. Ülgen de yere ve göğe “ol” diyor, onlar da oluyorlar (bahaettin Ogel).
–*alıntı*–
Ülgen’in yer ve göğe “olun” demesi ve evreni 6 günde yaratarak yedinci gün dinlenmesi Tevrat ve Kuran’daki Allahın “ol” diyerek yeri göğü 6 günde yaratması ve yedinci günü dinlenmesi motifi ile paraleldir.
*Sumer’de insanın yaradılışı*:
–*alıntı*–
Sumer’de tanrılar çoğalmaya başlayınca kendi işlerini yapıp yetiştiremediklerinden yakınıyor ve bütün tanrıların yaratıcısı Tanrıça Nammu’ya gelerek işlerini yapacak kimseler yaratması için yalvarıyorlar. O da oğlu Bilgelik Tanrısı Enki’yi derin uykusundan uyandırarak tanrıların işlerini görecekleri yaratmasını söylüyor. Enki de annesine derin sudan çamur almasını, ona tanrıların görüntüsünde şekil vermesini, ona bu işte yer tanrıçası ile doğum tanrısının yardım edece*ğini söylüyor. Enki, “Ey anneciğim! Yeni doğanın kaderini söyle”, diyor, sonunda o bir insan oluyor.
–*alıntı*–
*Türk efsanelerinde insanın yaradılışı*:
–*alıntı*–
Bunların birinde tanrı Ülgen deniz yüzünde toprak parçası görüyor. Bu toprağa “insan olsun” diyor, o insan oluyor. Adı Erlik. Bu tanrı ile kendini bir tutmaya kalkınca, tanrı etleri çamurdan, kemikleri kamıştan 7 insan daha yaratıyor. Türk Memlük efsanesinde, bir mağaraya dolan çamurlardan, yağmur ve sıcak etkisiyle 9 ay sonra ilk erkek meydana geliyor. Buna “Ay Atam” demişler, tekrar mağaraya dolan çamurlarla 9 ay sonra da bir kadın dünyaya gelmiş. Buna da “Ayva-akyüzlü” demişler.
–*alıntı*–
Başka bir efsanede tanrı insan şeklinde 7 erkek ve 4 kadın yapmış. Diğer bir Altay efsanesine göre tanrı Ülgen insanın etlerini topraktan, kemiklerini taştan yapıyor. Kadını da erkeğin kaburgasından. Kadının, Tevrat’a göre Adem’in kaburgasından yaratılması, Adem ile Havva’nın cennetten kovulması motifi hakkında bahaettin Ögel kitabının 475. sahifesinde bazı yorumlar yapmışsa da yine bu hikâyenin kaynağı Sumerlilere dayanmaktadır.
–*alıntı*–
Sumerler’de Dilmun adında saf temiz tanrıların yaşadığı bir ülke var. Hastalık, ölüm bilinmeyen yaşam ülkesi. Fakat orada su yok. Su Tanrısı, Güneş Tanrısına, yerden su çıkararak orasını tatlı su ile doldurmasını söylüyor. Güneş Tanrısı istenileni yapıyor. Böylece Dilmun meyva bahçeleri, tarlaları ve çayırları ile tanrıların cennet bahçesi oluşuyor. Bu bahçede Yer Tanrıçası 8 şifa bitkisi yetiştiriyor. Bunlar meyvelenince Bilgelik Tanrısı Enki hepsinden tadıyor. Yenmesi yasak olan bu meyveleri yiyen Tanrıya, Tanrıça çok kızıyor ve onu ölümle lânetleyerek ortadan yok oluyor. Diğer tanrılar büyük güçlüklerle Yer tanrıçasını bularak tanrıyı iyi etmesi için yakarıyorlar. Tanrıça, Tanrının 8 bitkiye karşı hasta olan 8 organı için birer şifa tanrısı yaratıyor. Bunlardan 5 tanesi Tanrıça. Hasta olan organlardan biri kaburga. Onu iyi eden tanrıçanın adı, “Kaburganın Hanımı” anlamına gelen Nin.ti’dir. Bu kelimede Nin hanım, -ti kaburgadır. -ti’nin diğer anlamı “yaşam” dır. Bu hikâye Tevrat’a geçerken kaburgadan bir kadın yaratılmış ve -ti kelimesinin ikinci anlamı alınarak “kaburganın Hanımı” yerine ibranicede “Hayat Veren Hanım” anlamına gelen “Havva” adı verilmiştir.
–*alıntı*–
*Özbeklere göre insanın ilk atası* “Kil Han” imiş. bahaettin Ögel, bunun iran’da ki “Kil Şah’ın” bir devamı olduğunu söylüyor. Tevrat’taki “Adam”ın anlamının da kırmızı toprak olması çok ilginç…
kil—->adam—>kırmızı toprak…
Görüldüğü üzre gerek tek tanrılı dinlerde, gerek Türk efsanelerinde, Sumer’de olduğu gibi, evren sudan, insan topraktan meydana gelmiştir.
*Türklerin Yeraltı Dünyası hakkındaki inanışları* da Sumerlilerin inanışına benzemektedir.
Sumerlilere göre Yeraltı Dünyasında ölüler nehir yoluyla götürülüyor. Nehrin sonunda Yeraltı Tanrıçası Ereşkigal’ın 7 kapıdan geçilen sarayı bulunuyor. Oraya gitmek isteyenler için bazı yasaklar var. Aynı motif Türk efsanesinde de bulunuyor. bahaettin Ögel Kuran’daki Cennetin Irmağı(şol cennetin ırmakları akar allah deyu deyu) olarak yorumlamak istemişse de bunun Sumer’deki Yeraltı Nehri olduğu kuşkusuz. Aynı nehir Tevrat’ta, Şeol, Yunan’da Hades olarak bulunmaktadır.
–*alıntı*–
Sumer metinlerinde gök gürültüsü bulutlarını simgeleyen “imdugud” adlı kutsal bir kuş var. Bu kuş kaderleri veriyor, sözüne karşı gelinmiyor ve yardımlar yapıyor. O’nun kanatları açılınca bütün göğü kaplıyor.Bu kuş Akadlılarda “Anzu” adını alarak birinci yüzyıla kadar çiviyazılı metinlerde varlığını korumuştur. Bazen kartal olarak da algılanan bu kuş ve yılanla ilgi bazı hikâyeler var Sumer metinlerinde.
–*alıntı*–

Bunlardan birinde *Aşk Tanıçası inanna*, Tanrılar Bahçesinde dalsız budaksız bir ağaç yetiştiriyor. Ağacın tepesine Imdugud Kuşu, ortasında “Lilit” (bkz: *lilith*) isimli bir cin ve köküne de bir yılan yuva yapmış. Bu yüzden tahtasından yapmak istediğini yaptırmak için ağacı kestiremiyor. Gılgameş imdadına yetişip onları kaçırıyor ve ağacı keserek Tanrıça’ya veriyor.
ikinci hikâyede ise; Kral Etana’nın çocuğu olmuyor. Çocuk yaptıran bitki gökte yer alıyor ama göğe çıkma imkânı bulunmuyor. bunun üzerine O, bir gün bir çukura düşmüş kartal yavrularını bir yılanın yemesinden kurtarıyor. Kuş buna çok seviniyor. Buna karşılık olarak, kralın otu alabilmesi için kanatlarının üzerine bindirerek göğe çıkarmaya başlıyor. Kuş her yükselişte aşağıda ne gördüğünü sorması üzerine kral evvelâ geniş bir alan olduğunu, gittikçe onun küçüldüğünü, en sonunda da birşey göremediğini, korktuğu için hemen indirmesini söylüyor.
Üçüncü hikâyede ise; Kahraman Lugalbanda, Zabu ülkesinden kendi şehri olan Uruk’a dönmesi için, imdugud kuşunun dostluğunu kazanmak istiyor. Kuş yuvasında bulunmadığı zaman yavrularına yağ, bal, ekmek veriyor ve onlara bakıyor. Kuş yavrularına böyle güzel bakana candan dost olmaya, ona yardım etmeye karar veriyor ve Lugalbanda’nın şehrine rahatlıkla dönmesini sağlıyor.
Bu üç hikâyedeki kuş ve yılan motifi orta Asya efsanelerinde çeşitli şekilde bulmaktadır. örneğin, Telüt Türkleri arasında Merküt soyundan bir boya göre sağ kanadını güneş, sol kanadını ay kaplayan kutsal bir gök kuşu vardır. Sibirya ve Orta Asya şamanları kartalı tanrı elçisi olarak görmüşler, Altaylıların Kögütey destanında kahraman Karabatur, atlarını çalan “Kaankerede” adındaki kuşu ararken onun iki yavrusunu ejderden kurtarıyor. Kuş da Karabutura atlarını geri veriyor. Yolda düşmanları tarafından öldürülen kahramanı, kuş hayat suyu vererek canlandırıyor.
görüldüğü üzre bu altay hikayesi, sümer hikayesiyle neredeyse birebir aynı…bu anlatımı kırgız’ların *ertöşük destanı*nda ve uygur türkleri’nin *bilge buka anlatımı*nda da görmek mümkün.
*Zend Avesta*‘dan gelmiş olabileceği söylenen bu masalsı kuşa iranlılar *simurg*, Araplar da *Zümrüd-ü Anka* demektedir. Türklerdeki *Hüma kuşu*, peygamberin hadislerinde *Cennet Kuşu* olarak bildirilen kuştur.
cennette yer alan bu kuş, zaman zaman 7 kat göğe çıkıp tanrıya gidip gelmekte ve dolayısıyla tarih öncesi destanlara ve hikayelere konu olmaktadır…
Çeşitli adlar almış ve efsanelere karışmış bu tanrısal kuş hikâyesinin i.Ö. en az 3000 yıllarında Sumerlilerde başlamıştır.
Hüma kuşunun da aynı kaynaktan geldiği kuşkusuzdur…

Görüldüğü gibi, Sumerlilerin imdugud kuşu, Akatlılarda Anzu, Araplarda Anka, Zümrüd-ü Anka, iran’da Simurg, Hindlilerde Garuda, Türklerde Hüma, adları altında çeşitli efsanelere konu olarak sürmüştür. Amerika yerlileri arasına kadar uzanan bu kuş motifi de Sumerlere ve hatta sümerler’den çok daha önceki öntürk kültürlerine dayandığı şüphesizdir…
sümer kültürü ile türk kültürü arasındaki bir başka benzerlik ise kahramanlarıdır…Sumerlerde kahramanlar tanrılarla bağlantılı, insanüstü güçlere sahip kişiler olup ilk kahramanlıkları genelde ülkeye zararlı olan büyük güçteki hayvanı öldürmektir. Aynı motifi Türk kahramanlarında da görmekteyiz…
Sumerler’de “7” temel sayı olarak görülüyor. 7 dağ aşmak, 7 kapı geçmek, 7 kat gök, 7 tanrısal ışık, 7 ağaç, gibi. Türklerde temel sayı “9” olmasına karşın 7 sayısı da bulunuyor. 7 iklim, 7 yıl, 7 gün, 7 gök kısrağı gibi…
yine aynı şekilde, Türk Kaganı, tanrı tarafından çeşitli güçler verilerek insanları idare etmek üzere tahta oturtulmuştur. Sumerler’de tanrılar şehir beylerini kendileri seçerek ve güçler vererek kendileri yerine ülkeyi idare ettirmektedir…
Türklerde dağlar tanrıya yakın sayıldığından kutsal olmuşlar. Sumerlerde de dağlar tanrılarla insanlar arasında bağlantı kurdukları düşüncesiyle kutsal sayılmış. Onun için dağ olmayan Mezopotamya’da Sumerliler tanrı evlerini yapay tepeler üzerine yapmışlar ve yüksek binalarla devasa yapılar bina etmişlerdir.(*ziggurat*)

Sumerliler kendilerini “*Karabaşlı*” olarak adlandırırdı… Divan-ı Lûgat-it Türk, cilt III, s. 222’de, Türkler arasında erkek ve kadın kölelere “Karabaş” deyimi kullanıldığı yazılıdır. Manas destanında ise Manas ziyafete yalnız çağrıldığında yalnız başına bir yiğitiz anlamıda, “*Karabaşlı Kişiyiz*” demiştir.
görüldüğü gibi sümer kültürü ile türk-öntürk kültürü ve mitleri arasında neredeyse birebir benzerlikler bulunmaktadır. tüm bu benzerliklere dil benzerliğini ve dil ailesinin aynı olmasını da eklediğimizde ve sümerler’in öntürklerin yaşadığı topraklardan mezopotamya’ya geldiğinin kabul gördüğünü eklediğimizde sümerler’in türk soylu bir kavim olduğu gün gibi aşikardır.
(bkz: *ön türkler/@protest sanayici*)
her zaman dediğimiz gibi;
*tarih türklerde başlar*…dolayısıyla sümerler’de…

----------


## anau

*ÖCALAN;"SÜMERLER KÜRTTÜR". ALMAN PROFESÖR:"SÜMERLER TÜRKTÜR"*

Ali Öncü_ / [email protected]2013-04-23 12:04:15_*ÖCALAN;"SÜMERLER KÜRTTÜR". ALMAN PROFESÖR:"SÜMERLER TÜRKTÜR".* Darüzziyafe; Osmanlı Mutfağını.Osmanlı lezzetlerini.Osmanlı geleneğini günümüze taşıyan güzide bir restoran.Sadece yemekleri ile değil,Dekorasyonu.Tarihi dokusu.Ve misafirleri de fark yaratıyor.Son yıllarda milliyetçi çıkışları ile dikkat çeken.Türklüğü.Bayrağımızı.Vatanın bölünmezliğini sahiplenenMilliyetçi Hekimler Derneği'nin vazgeçilmez mekanı.Derneğin bu haftaki konuşmacısı Orhan Tükdoğan.Hayatını Türk tarihine adayan Türkdoğan sosyolog.Romanlarında.MakalelerindeKonferanslarında Türklüğü baş tacı eden bir bilin adamı.Diğer katılımcıların da tamamına yakını doktor.Yani; Atatürk'ün;-Beni Türk hekimlerine emanet ediniz, dediği gibi bir dost toplantısı.Yarın hasta olursak, doktordan yana çekincemiz yok.Toplantının gündem maddesi;Türk-Kürt kardeşliği yutturmacısıyla Türklüğün yok sayılması.Konferans'ın beyni; Profesör *Dr Orhan Gedikli* hocaHoca, misafirler ile tek tek ilgileniyor.Konuşmacı, Orhan Tükdoğan'ın üzerine titriyor.Erşan Aygün Hocamızın Azerbaycan anıları dinlemeye değer,çünkü kurgusu hep TÜRKLÜK üzerine.Konferansın kare aslarından biri de eşi ile katılan ve kalın bıyıkları ile Göktürklerin hakanı gibi dolaşan Tamer Vardaloğlu Hoca.İlginç olan, Türklük konularında eşinin, Hoca'dan bir fersah ileride olmasıMilliyetçiliğe,Türklüğe yapılan saldırılar nedeniyle öfke dolu.Orhan Türkdoğan çok mütevazı.Konuşması,Son kitabı; TÜRK ULUS DEVLET KİMLİĞİ adlı eserinin bir özeti.Hayatının büyük bölümü doğu ve güneydoğu da geçen.Aşiretleri çok iyi bilen.Bilgi dağarcığını gelecek kuşaklara kitaplarda sunan Hoca;PKK konusunda da uzman.Hocaya göre;Devletin toprak reformu yapmaması,Büyük bir gaflet.Yapılamayan.Yapılmak istenmeyen toprak reformu nedeniyle ağalık ve aşiret düzeninin kırılamamasını, Hoca, PKK'nın büyüme ve gelişme sebebi olarak görüyor.Ayrıca,Devletin Türk aşiretlerine bilinçli olarak sahip çıkmadığı için de, bölgenin PKK kontrolüne girdiğini söylüyor.Örnek olarak, Zaza'ları anlatıyor.Zaza'ların kendilerinin Kürt olarak görmediğini,Yakın zamana kadar Kürt'e kız vermediğini,Kendilerini Orta Asyalı olarak tanımladığını ifade ediyor.4 milyon nüfuslu bu topluluğa devletin mutlaka sahip çıkması gerektiğinin altını çiziyor.TRT'de Zaza'canın Kürt lehçesi gibi gösterilmesini,İhanetle eşdeğer olduğuna vurgu yapıyor.Son günlerde ağırlıklı olarak hükümetin milliyetçiliği ayaklar altına alıp,Türklüğü yok saymasının altında Davutoğlu'nun olduğuna inanıyor.-Yeni Osmanlıcılık ve ümmet bilinci üzerine devleti şekillendirmek istiyorlar.Ancak bu denendi ve de başarılı olamadı, diyor.Ve devam ediyor:-Osmanlı da bu vardı. Devlet Enderunlu devşirmelerden oluşuyordu. Ermeniler sadık teba olarak görülüp askere gitmiyor, vergi vermiyorlardı, Araplar peygamber kavmi sayılıp, vergi vermiyor askere gitmiyordu. Türkler savaşıyor kan döküyor ve askere gidiyordu. Saray erkânına göre de isimleri "Kavmi Ecnebi" idi. Yani yabancı bir kavimdi sanki.Orhan Hoca'nın tespitleri can acıtıyor.Son kitabı; "Türk Ulus Devlet Kimliği", bebek katili terörist başının dikkatini çekmiş. Hocadan istemiş.40 bin canın katili Öcalan'ın sıkıntısı;Kürtlere etnik bir kimlik kazandırmak.Farisiliği denediler olmadı.Bugünlerde Kürtlerin etnik kimliğini Sümerlere dayandırmaya çalışıyor.Katile göre; Kürtler Sümerler ile kandaş.Hoca ise tam tersini iddia ediyor.Alman Profesörün yaptığı incelemeye göre;Orta Asya Kavmi olan Sümerlerin dillerinde bine yakın Türkçe kelime var.Yani Sümerler; Alpaslan'dan önce Orta Asya'dan Mezopotamya havzasına gelen bir Türk kavmi.Öcalan'ın yandaş'ı çok,Teröristleri,Bağımsızlık savaşçısı yapanlar.Tarihi değiştirip.Çarpıtıp.Sümerleri Apo'yaKandaş da yaparlar.

----------


## anau

Slayt Başlat
8
379
Embed


*Sümer Vatikan'ı yıkar kanımca!*Malum dünya tarihinde yeniden Orta Çağ’a döndük. Artık herkes “kimin kökü daha eski” ve “kimin soyu daha soylu” sorularına cevap arıyor. Bu şartlarda -kaçınılmaz bir biçimde- sınıfsız, imtiyazsız, kaynaşmış toplum talep etmek- bağışlanmaz bir günah.

Amma Velakin… Sizin soy-sop merakına girmeniz, yani modaya uymanız sakıncalı olabilir. Dünyanın batısında doğduysanız bunu “özgür”, “demokratik” ve “bilimsel” araştırmadır. Ama dünyanın doğusunda iseniz, vay halinize. “Faşist” olduğunuz kesindir. Siz “ruh avcılığıyla” suçlanırsınız.

Acaba Sümerler Türk müdür? Aman kendinize bu soruyu sormayın. Bu soru çok tehlikelidir. Çünkü Sümerler “yaradılış” ve “tufandan” ilk defa söz eden millettir. Dahası da var; Dünyanın en önemli Sümeroloğu Muazzez İlmiye Çığ diyor ki; “yakın zamana kadar, ki hala devam ediyor bu, “bütün kültürün başlangıcı Yunanlara aittir” deniyordu. Çünkü Yunan metinleri tercüme edildi. 16. yüzyıldan itibaren her şey Yunan’da deniyordu. Ama bugün görüyoruz ki Sümer dili çözülüp ortaya çıkınca Yunan da kabul etti bunu. Bütün bilgilerin başının Sümerlerden kaynaklandığı anlaşıldı.

Hafızamızı tazeleyelim; Avrupa’nın kökü- resmi açıklamalara göre- Hristiyan ve Musevi kültürlerinin yanı sıra eski Roma ve Yunan kültürüne dayanıyordu! Onun için bu soru son derecede sakıncalı.

Türkçe ile Sümerce akraba. Hatta bugün 2009 yılında bir Sümerli olsa Türklerle -kısıtlı biçimde de olsa- kendi dilini kullanarak iletişim kurabilir. Bu çok kötü; Çünkü bu durumda Türkçe’nin kökünün 8.500 öncesine dayandığı ortaya çıkıyor. Üstelik bununla da kalmıyor; Türklerin “tufandan önce” de var olduğu ispatlanıyor.

“Belki Sümerler Türk değildir de, Türkler Sümerdir” gibi zorlamaları bir yana bırakırsak, ortak kelime sayısı 400’den fazla. Bir o kadar da benzeyen kelime var.

Ama hayır! Asla! Olamaz! Olmamalı! Çünkü ezberler bozulur, önyargılar sarsılır. Nitekim internetteki bloklarda da deniliyordu: “Ama o zaman Türkler medeniyetin beşiği olur”, “Sümerler Türk olamaz ki. Türkler Müslüman (!)”. “Ama Türkler Altay Dağı’ndan gelmedi mi?” Üzülerek belirtiyorum, bu itiraz sahipleri lise öğrencisi değil…

Sümer konusunun çok dertli bir boyutu daha var. Tek tanrılı dinleri başlatan İbrahim Sümer’di. Yani Sümerler sadece matematik, geometri ve hukuk gibi sahalarda, tufandan ve tarihten eski bir uygarlık değildi, tanrı kavramını da bulan milletti. Varın, gerisini siz düşünün!

Sakın ha kendinize “Truvalılar Türk müdür” sorusunu da sormayın büyük günah işlersiniz. Çünkü o zaman “medeniyetler arasındaki hiyerarşiye itiraz etmiş olursunuz”!

Çünkü Truva çok önemli! Çünkü Truva’dan kaçanlar Roma’ya gitti ve Roma İmparatorluğu’nu kurdu. Düşünsenize, ya doğruysa! Ya Roma’nın köklerinde Türkler varsa! O nedenle “Truvalı” olmak çok önemli. O nedenle 8. yüzyıla ait Historia Francorum Regum’da Frankların -yani Almanların- Truvalı kahraman Antenorum önderliğinde Simbria’ya vardıkları yazar. Başkaca Godfrey’e göre Truvalılık Almanları ve İtalyanları birleştirmekteydi. Yazara göre her iki millet de Truva’dan kaçan gruplara mensuplardı. İngiltere’de ise Britonların ve Romalılar’ın Truva sürgünü oldukları iddia edilir. Milanolu Galvano Fiarma ise bütün Avrupa uluslarının Truva kökenli olduğunu savunur.

Düşünsenize Türkler de Truvalı ise… Eyvah ki, ne eyvah!

Hatta bu konunun tartışıldığı bloklarda sıklıkla yazdığı gibi, “ne? Yoksa biz Türklerle akraba mıyız? Ama bize benzemiyorlar ki?”…

Bu nedenle “biz Truvalıyız” diyenler ve “aslında Truva Savaşı olmadı” diyenler bazen sessiz bir ittifaka girerler. Ama Truva Savaşı’nı gösteren eserler bugün Hatay’da ve Antalya’da müzelerde sergilenmeye devam ediyor.

Genetik olarak Türklerle İtalyanların genetik benzerliği %97. Batıda “Etrüsk” denilen millet milattan bin yıl önce Avusturya Alplerinden Siena, Napoli ve Roma’ya kadar olan bölgede “Etrürya’yı” kurdular. Torino Üniversitesi Etrüsklerin Anadolu’da ki aşırı kıtlık nedeni ile toplu halde Lidya’dan önce Limni Adası’na ve buradan da deniz yoluyla Orta İtalya’da ki Toscano bölgesine göç ettikleri ortaya çıktı. Araştırmayı yürüten genetik uzmanı Prof Alberto Piazza bu iddiayı bütün belgeleriyle ispatladı.

“Etrüsklere” yerleştikleri “Tuscan” kenti ve çevresinde “Tusci” da deniliyor. Tıpkı bize Arapların “Etrak” ve Hintlilerin” Tuşki” demesi gibi.

Roma’nın kurucuları Romus ve Romulus’u bir kurdun emzirdiği ve kurdun da adının “Rasena” (Asena’ya ne kadar da benziyor) düşünüldüğünde resim daha da netleşiyor. Ben Franklar ve Vandallar gibi Alman kavimlerini Truva’dan değil de, Roma’yı basan yağmacılardan hatırlıyorum…

Ama yine de bu bilimsel bulgular, “Türkler Asyalıdır, Asya’ya sürelim” diyenleri yine de ilgilendirmiyor. Batıda hala popüler dönem 4. Asr’ın ortalarında Atilla’nın 9 milyon atıyla Aral’dan Hazar’a kadar olan kavimleri önüne katıp önüne çıkan kabileleri bugünkü Avrupa’ya kadar sürmesi. Diğerleri bu kadar cazip değil.

Bir de kuşkusuz “Atlantis “meselesi var… Meraklısı olmayan bilmeyebilir. Birçok kimse zamanında Atlantis diye bir kıta olduğuna inanır. Eflatun’un Timaeus ve Critias adlı eserleri Atlantis’in olduğunu gösteriyor. Atlantis’in önemi Sümer’le, Truva’yla ve Roma’yla aynı bakış açısında biçimleniyor. En eski ve gelişkin uygarlığa ait olmak çok önemli. O nedenle Atlantis’in nerede olduğu çok önemseniyor.

Atlantis’in İspanya’da, İtalya’da, Malta’da, Yunanistan’da, Kıbrıs’ta, Fas’ta, Libya’da, Küba’da, İngiltere’de, İrlanda’da, Bahamalar’da, Danimarka’da, Finlandiya’da, Kuzey Denizi’nde, İsveç’te, Antartika’da, Bolivya’da, Meksika’da ve Endonezya’da olduğunu iddia edenler var.

Alman Siegfried Schoppe Atlantis’in Karadeniz’de olduğunu düşünüyor. Karadeniz’in derinlerindeki liman kalıntıları ve deniz fosillerinden daha derindeki tatlısu ve kara hayvanı kalıntıları Schoppe’nin tezini destekliyor. Ayrıca Peter James de Atlantis’in Anadolu’da olduğu düşüncesine sahip. Eberhard Zangger de Atlantis’in Truva’da olduğu görüşünde.

Bunların hepsi veya birkaçı doğru olabilir. Ama Türkiye’de veya Türkiye’nin yakınında olamaz. Olmamalıdır. Bunların hepsi “hipotez”. Ama Türklerin Atlantis’le bir bağı varsa, bu felaket anlamıma gelir!

Bir de elbette “Mu” var. Mu Kıtası, Büyük Okyanus'ta yer aldığı ve 14.000 yıl önce battığı iddia edilen efsanevi batık kıtadır. İlk olarak İngiliz James Churcward, Tibet ve Meksika’da yaptığı araştırmalara dayanarak bunu iddia etmiştir. Churchward’un açıkladığı efsaneye göre Büyük Okyanus’ta, Asya kıtası ve Amerika kıtası arasında ve Avustralya'nın iki katı büyüklüğünde bir kıta vardı.

Hipoteze göre yeryüzünde insanın ilk ortaya çıktığı kıta Mu’dur. Mu’nun sınırları dışındaki büyük imparatorluk, başkenti günümüzde Gobi Çölü’nün uzandığı bölgede bulunan Uygur İmparatorluğuydu. İskitler, Basklar, Keltler, Mayalar ve Aztekler de Mu kökenine sahipti. Mısır uygarlığı da Mu’dan doğdu. Bu sadece bir hipotez.

Türkler de bu hipotezi araştırdı. Teorik olarak Türklerin bu kökten gelebileceği varsayıldı. Çünkü Aztek, Maya, İnka, Asur, Sümer ve Akad güneş kültü örnekleri birbirine çok benziyor. Bu pek vahim olasılık batıda kabul görmedi. Ya Mu olamazdı, varsa da Türkler Mu’lu olamazdı. Çünkü Türkler Türklerdi.

Türk dediğin bıyıklıdır. Göbeklidir. Döner yer. Müslüman’dır. Siemens’te çalışır!

Herkes kökenini merak edebilir, bu bilimsel bir gereksinimdir. Ama Türkler merak edemez, Türklerin kökeni bellidir!

Herkes araştırıyor, herkes kendi kökeninin nerede olduğunu bilmek istiyor. Ama Türkler “istisna”. Pekiyi, neden?

Batı dünyası hala batılı olmakla övünerek doğunun değerlerine özeniyor. Kökünü de geleceğini de güneşin yükseldiği doğuda arıyor. Halbuki şunu bilmiyor: Ne ararsanız, kendi içinizde aramalısınız. Aradığınız cevap her zaman içinizdedir. Onun için Mısır’ın piramitlerini, Sümer’in sırlarını, Roma’nın kökenini, efsanelerin şifrelerini değil, kendini bilmek önemlidir.

----------


## anau

Bilakis biz Türkler Sümeriz !

Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna


Türkçenin yaşı konusunda eskiden beri bazı tartışmalar yaşanmaktadır. Bu konu günümüzde bile ortak kabul görecek bir tarihle - bilgiyle açıklığa kavuşmuş değildir. “Türkçenin Yaşı” meselesini çözebilmek için birçok Türkolog çeşitli savlar ileri sürmüştür. Bu konuda yapılan çalışmalarla gelinen noktada kabul gören yaygın görüş, Türkçenin en aşağı 8500 yıllık bir dil olduğudur.

Türkçenin 8500 yıllık bir dil olduğunu kanıtlayabilecek yazılı bir kaynak yoktur. Çünkü Türkler’e ait en eski yazılı metinler, Orhun Yazıtları diye adlandırılan dikili taşlardır. Bunun için Türkçenin yaşını bu kadar geriye götürebilmek için, diğer topluluklarla Türkler arasında bir ilişkiden söz etmek gerekir. Prof. Dr. Osman Nedim Tuna, bu konuda çok güzel bir çalışma yapmış ve Türkçe ile Sümerce arasındaki ilişkiye değinerek, Sümerce’de Türkçe izler bulmuştur. Bu çalışma yıllarca önce yapılmasına rağmen, hâlâ bu savı kanıtlarla eleştirebilecek kimse çıkmamıştır. Bu da ortaya atılan bu düşüncenin, büyük olasılıkla doğru olduğunu göstermektedir.

Devamı http://www.bilgicik....merce-iliskisi/

Sümerce Karaçay Türkçesi Türkiye Türkçesi 
az az Az 
baba ata Baba (ata) 
gaba gabara Yünlü yelek 
daim dayım Doyum, doyma 
me men Ben 
mu  Bu, ol Bu, o 
ne ne Ne 
Ru ur Vur 
Er er Er, asker 
Tu Tuv- Doğ- 
Tud tuvdu doğdu 
Ed öt geç 
Çar çarh çark 
guruvaş karavaş Kadın köle 
uş üç üç 
üd ot Od, ateş 
Uzuk uzun uzun 
Tuş tüş- in-, aşağı inmek 
Eşik Eşik Eşik,kapı 

Ayrıyeten http://www.scribd.co.../sumerce-Turkce


VE FİLMİN KOPTUĞU AN !


Sümerlilerin bölgeye gelişi 

Sümerliler denen, ve dilleri bölgede uzun süre yaşayan halk, M.Ö. 3300 yıllarında, muhtemelen Anadolu'dan[2] bölgeye geldiler. M.Ö. 3. binyıla gelindiğinde bölgede en az 12 şehir devleti vardı.[2]

Devamı http://tr.wikipedia..../wiki/SÃ¼merler


Demekki Asıl Anayurdumuz yine Anadolu , tahminimcede Hazar denizine yakın bölgeler , Anadoluyada 1071 de gelmemişiz ! Geri dönmüşüz ! Geri dönene kadarda Asyadaki milletlerle kaynastığımız içinde çekik gözlü olmuşuz , Anadoluya dönüncede , Sümer asıllı olupta sonradan frigleşen , hititleşen , urartulaşan , yunanlılaşan , soydaslarımızla tekrar kaynaşmışız.

Ayrıca Etrüsklerin DNA larının neden orta asya değilde , neden yunanlı ermeni yada slavik değilde , anadolulularınkine benzediği , şimdi daha bir anlam kazanıyor.

Şu 10 Bin yıllık eserlerdeki Yuvarlak gözlü Atalarımızın resimleri , Hakiki türkler çekik gözlü olur diyen dallamalarada , kapak olsun.





Avrupalıların ve Amerikalıların O çok hayran oldukları , nerdeyse taptıkları , sidiklerini ilaç diye içen , karılarıyla beraber başkalarıyla grup yapan , hatta öz kızlarıyla bile beraber olan , insanları arenalarda hayvan gibi birbirine öldürten Antika yunanlılara değilde , insanlık tarihinde , hemde 10 bin yıl önce yazıyı ilk icad eden , tarihte ilk hukuk kurallarını oluşturup , ilk hukuk devleti olan , barajlar ve sulama kanalları icad eden , sümer uygarlığına , sümer milletine mensup olmaktan onur ve gurur duyuyorum.

Demekki zamanında Albert Sorel abimizde bu lafı boşuna etmemiş "Dünyada iki bilinmeyen vardır. Biri kutuplar, diğeri Türkler."

----------


## anau

sümerler.jpg
Sümer Uygarlığı (Sümerler)
Jeologlara göre dünyamızda hayat, sularda 20 milyon yıl önce başlamış, antropologlara göre de ilk insan 250.000 yıl önce canlılar arasındaki yerini almıştır. Arkeologlara göre ilk resim, heykel ve oymalar 30.000 yıl öncelerine kadar uzanır. Din kitaplarındaki kıssaların yanı sıra, tarihçilere göre de ilk şehirleşme zamanımızdan 11.000 yıl kadar öncedir. Mezopotamya'da (Güneydoğu Anadolu'nun uzantısı) MÖ 9000 ve Konya-Çatalhöyük'te MÖ 8000 yıllarındadır. 
MÖ 5000 yıllarından itibaren Mezopotamyayı meydana getiren Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri çevresinde (sonradan Ural Altayık olarak adlandırılan) Sümerler, Elamlar, Hurriler, (Sami) Akad, Asur, Babil, Mısır ve (yine sonradan bazılarınca Hint-Avrupai olarak adlandırılan) Hititler yaşamışlar ve birbirleriyle sürekli sürtüşmüşlerdir.
İlk yazıyı MÖ 3300 yıllarında Sümerler bulmuştur. Çivi Yazısı diye adlandırılan bu yazının kökeni resim-yazı idi. Batıda Mısırı etkilemiş, ancak Mısır Hiyeroglif yazısı sonra kendi sistemi içinde gelişmiştir. Doğuda ise İran yoluyla Hindistan'a ulaşmıştır. İndus Yazısı hep o aşamada kalmıştır. Daha doğuda Çinliler ise çivi yazısından bir ölçüde etkilenmişler, ama sonra kendi sistemlerini kurmuşlardır.
Sümerler yazıyı bulan millet olmakla yetinmemişler, Gılgamış Destanı ile ilk şiir ve edebi yazı örneklerini de vermişlerdir. Sümerler Mezopotamyanın güneyinde siteler, kanallar kurmuşlardır. Ulaştıkları medeniyet seviyesi ile hukuk, dil ve mimaride MÖ 2000'lerde bölgeye gelen Samileri de etkilemişlerdir. Daha sonraları yöreye inen Hititler de Sümerlerden dolaylı olarak etkilenmişlerdir.
Bütün bu bilgiler gösteriyor ki, "Ari Kürdistan" diye adlandırılmak istenen bölgede, o tarihlerdeki arî diye bilinen tek halk, belki Hititlerdir. Diğerleri ya Sami'dir, ya da Turanîdir.
Bunun ispati da, kil tabletlerdeki yazıların hangi dile yakin olduğu konusunda yapılan çalışmalardır. Pek çok yabancı yazarın o dönemde bölgede Ari bir dil tespit edememesi bir yana; yaptıkları çalışmalar Sümer ve Elam dillerinin bugünkü Türkçeye hayret uyandıracak kadar benzediğini göstermiştir. Prof. Hamit Zübeyir Koşay'ın bu konudaki katkıları da büyüktür. Kazım Mirşan ise ilk yazının duvar resimlerinde başladığını, ve bunların Türk sembolleri olduğunu belirtir.
Sümerler, MÖ 3500- MÖ 2000 yılları arasında Mezopotomyada yaşamış halktır.
Mezopotamya'da ortaya çıkan sayısız medeniyetin temelini Sümerler atmıştır. Ayrıca yazı ve astronomi de ilk kez Mezopotamya'da Sümerlerde ortaya çıkmıştır. Genel kanı Sümerlerin çağdaşı olan halklarla yakın etkileşimi sonucu benzerliklerin olduğu yönündedir. Birkaç kaynakta belirtildiği gibi Türk oldukları sanılmaktadır. Belirli bir halk ile bilimsel bir akrabalık henüz kanıtlanamamıştır.
Birbirinden bağımsız site denilen şehir devletleri halinde yaşamışlardır. 
En önemli şehirleri; Ur, Uruk, Kiş Lagaş ve Nippur'dur. Bu şehir devletleri Ensi veya Patesi denilen rahip-krallar tarafından yönetilmiştir. Bütün Mezopotamya ülkesine hakim olan krala ise "Lugal-kalma" denir. Krallar başkomutan, başyargıç ve başrahip yetkilerine sahiptirler.

Kökenleri 
Mezopotamya'nın yerli halklarından değildi, sümerologların okuduğu tabletlere göre halkın bir bölümünün Orta Asya'dan diğer bir bölümünün ise Doğu'dan Dilmun denilen bir ülkeden geldiği söyleniyor. Yine de kökenleri tam bilinmemektedir. Bilinen bir gerçek Sami kökenli olmadıklarıdır. Nitekim Sümerce Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba değildir, gerçi bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay dillerini hatırlatsa da herhangi bir akrabalık veya köken kanıtlanamamıştır. Rus arkeolosijinin atası arkeolog Nikolsky şunları söyler: 
"Sümerlerin ana vatanı Aşkabad kentinin yakınındadır. Bu ülkenin kurganlarından arkeologlar taş, gümüş ve kilden yapılmış eşyaları bulmuşlardır ki bunlar, Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki Sümer kurganlarındakilere çok benzerler. Bütün bunlar şu düşünceye getirir ki, Sümerler büyük bir ihtimalle bu günkü Türkmenistan'dan Mezopotamya'ya varmışlardır. Bu iki uygarlığın son analizi onların arasındaki birçok ortaklıkları göstermektedir. Sümerlerin baş Tanrıları olan En-Lil'in yerleştiği yer Mezopotamya'nın güneyindeki düzlükte değil, dağlarda olmuştur. Belki de Köpet Dağı'nın etekleri onların ana vatanı olmuştur."
Şu an Sümerce kendi başına ayrı bir dil olarak kabul edilmektedir. Sümerce ve Sümerler ile bazı topluluk, kültür ve dillerin yakınlığı genellikle tarih boyunca sürmüş olan etkileşimlerle açıklanmaktadır.

Tarihleri
Mezopotamya'da yaşayan birçok farklı kavimden ilk öne çıkan ve daha sonraki medeni oluşumların temelini atan Sümerlerdir. Gerek yazı, dil, tıp, astronomi, matematik gerekse din, fal, büyü ve mitoloji gibi alanlarda ilk öne çıkan ve bilinen toplum Sümerlerdir. "Yaratılış" ve "Tufan"a ilk kez Sümerlerde rastlanır. Sümer döneminde 21'i büyük olan yaklaşık 35 büyük şehir ve kasaba vardı. Bunlara örnek vermek gerekirse Kiş, Nippur, Zabalam, Umma, Lagaş, Eridu, Uruk ve Ur zikredilebilir.
Bu dönemde her kent genellikle surlarla çevriliydi. Her kentte en az bir tapınak bulunurdu. Sümerlerde tarihin belki de ilk kral listeleri ile karşılaşılır. Fakat bu listeler genellikle tarihsel gerçeklerin ötesinde mitolojik unsurlara da sahiptirler. Örneğin kral listesine göre Tufan'dan önce Sümerlerin yaşadığı bölgede efsanevi sekiz yönetici (ve dolayısıyla kent) mevcuttu. Kral listesine göre Tufan'dan sonraki ilk Sümer hanedanları Kiş, Uruk ve Ur'dur. Ünlü Gılgamış destanının kahramanı Gılgamış kral listesine göre Uruk Hanedanı'nın krallarındandır.
Lagaş'ta iktidara gelen Ur-Nanşe yaptırdığı inşaatlarla öne çıkmıştır. Urukagina da ilk yazılı reformları sayesinde tanınmıştır. Erken dönemlerde Sümerlerin ana tanrısı An'dır, fakat daha sonraki dönemlerde bu tanrı yerine Enlil Sümerlerin baş tanrısı konumuna yükselir. Enlil'in Nippur'da Ekur adında bir tapınağı vardır. Bu nedenle Nippur Sümerlerin dini başkenti sayılırdı ve burada tapınak yaptırmak veya bu tip inşaatlarda çalışmak, hizmetli olmak önemli sayılırdı.
MÖ 2400-2350 yıllarında Sümerler düşüşe geçerken, Akkadlar yükselişe geçmiştir. Sümerler, doğudan gelen Elamlılar tarafından MÖ 2000 yılında yıkılmıştır.
İlk defa Akadlar tarafından içten çökertildi ve bundan sonra bir daha eski haline gelemedi; MÖ 2000'li yıllardan sonra uygarlıkları bağımsız kimlikleriyle yaşayamadı. Ardından gelen Akad ve Babil uygarlıkları çoğunlukla Sümerlerin izlerini taşıdılar. Kendilerine özgü dilleri ve çivi yazıları uzun süre yaşadı. Sümer inanışları ve mitolojisi de Fenike - Yunan bağlantısıyla günümüze dek ulaştı. Şu an Dünyamızda kullanılan İncil, Tevrat ve Kur'an da Sümer inanış ve felsefesinin izlerine rastlandığını iddia edenler vardır.

Toplum Yapısı
Devlet kentlerden oluşmuştu ve her kent surlarla çevrili idi. Kent içinde yüksek bir tepeye yapılan tapınak bulunurdu ki bu sosyal yaşamın merkezini oluşturmaktaydı. 
Başlangıçta Anaerkil bir toplum yapısına sahiptiler. İşbölümü derinleşmişti; 1. sınıfı din adamları ve askerler, 2. sınıfı halk, 3. sınıfı ise kölelerin oluşturduğu bir toplumsal hiyerarşi vardı. Sürekli savaşlar sonucunda halktan her insan kolayca köle edinebiliyordu. MÖ 3000 - 2500 yıllarında yüksek ruhbanlardan oluşan egemen sınıflar, dinsel yapıya sahip kent devletlerinin yöneticileri olarak ortaya çıktılar. Bu kral-rahipler dinsel ve siyasal işleri yürütürlerdi. Bir kentin baş rahibi, aynı zamanda o kentin başkanıydı.

Din
Çok tanrılı inanca sahip Sümerlerin tapınaklarına Ziggurat denirdi. Zigguratlar yedi katlı olup toplam üç ana bölümden oluşur. İlk katlar erzak deposu, orta katlar okul ve tapınak, son katlar ise rasathane olarak kullanılmıştır. Yazının icadı serüveni bu tapınaklara dayanır. Mezopotamya'da evler ve tapınaklar taş az olduğundan kerpiç ve tuğladan yapılmıştır. Hem bu özelliğinden hem de sık sık istilalara uğradığından bu yapılar günümüze kadar ulaşmamıştır.
Hissedilen her nesnenin bir Tanrısı vardı ve insan görünümündeydiler, fakat insanüstü güçleri olan ölümsüz varlıklardı.Tanrılar, insanlara ne istediklerini bildirmez. Ancak insanlar onlara, kendilerinden istenileni sorarak öğrenebilirdi.
Sümer mitolojisinin en önemlilerinden biri Gılgamış Destanı'nda da adları geçen tanrılardan başlıcaları şunlardır:
Anu veya An: Gök tanrısı, önceleri baş tanrıyken sonra yerini hava tanrısı Enlil almıştır.
Enlil: Hava tanrısı, tanrıların babası, tapınağı Ekur Nippur kentindeydi.
Enki: Bilgelik tanrısı
Nimmah (Ninhursag): Ulu hanım, ana-tanrıça
Nanna (Sin): Ay tanrısı
Utu (Şamaş): Güneş tanrısı, ay tanrısı Nanna'nın oğlu.
İnanna (İştar): Aşk ve Bereket Tanrıçası
Bilim
Yerleştiklerinde çanak-çömlek yapmayı ve madenleri işlemeyi biliyorlardı. Aşağı Mezopotamya'da Dicle ve Fırat nehirleri kıyısında Uruk, Lagaş, Eridu, Ur, Kiş gibi kent devletleri kurdular. Gelişmiş bir yapı tekniği kullanıyorlardı. Yerleştikleri kesimlerde muazzam bir sulama sistemi kurup, kanallar, barajlar ve bentlerle hem seli önleyip bataklıkları kuruttular, hem de düzenli sulamaya dayalı bir tarım geliştirdiler. Tekerleği de icad eden bu toplum tarlaları öküzlerin çektiği sabanlarla sürüyorlardı.
Sümerler matematik ve geometrinin temellerini atmışlardır. Dört işlemi bulmuşlar, dairenin alanını hesaplamışlar, çarpma ve bölme cetvelleri hazırlamışlardır. Sümerler astronomide gelişmişlerdir. Burçları bulmuşlar, bir ayı 30, bir yılı 360 gün olarak hesaplamışlardır. Ayrıca güneş saatini icat etmişlerdir. Dünyada ilk kez ay yılı hesabına dayanan takvimi Sümerler bulmuşlardır. 
60 rakamına dayanan seksajismal sayı sistemini kullanan Sümerler'in "sos" dedikleri bu 60'lık birim bütün zaman ve mekan hesaplarında kullanılmaktaydı ve onları bir uyum içersinde birbirine bağlıyordu. Ayı 30, yılı 360 gün olarak hesapladılar. Gece ve gündüzü 12'şer saate böldüler. Bir yılı 12 ay olarak hesapladılar. Ay ve Güneş tutulmasını hesapladılar. Aritmetik ve geometrinin temellerini attılar. Çarpma ve bölme cetvellerini buldular. Daireyi 360 dereceye böldüler.

Dil ve yazı
Günümüz uygarlığının temeli olan ilk yazıyı (çivi yazısı), MÖ 3200 yıllarında, ilk kez Sümerler bulmuştur. İlk yazıları şekiller üzerine kurulu yani her varlık ve olay için bir şekil kullandılar. Çivi yazısı işaretleri geçmişteki bir resim yazısına dayanır. Bir kavramı ifade eden işaretlere ideogram adı verilir.
Sümerce'nin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Sümerce bugün yapılan pek çok araştırma Hint-Avrupa Dil Ailesi'nden çok sondan eklemeli yapısı sebebiyle Japonca, Korece, Moğolca ve Türkçe ile yakın akrabalıkları tahmin edilmektedir.
Bu konuda araştırmalar yapan yazar İbrahim Okur, Sümerce'nin Türkçe ile olan yakınlığını çeşitli kaynaklar göstererek göz önüne sermiştir. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur. Sümerolog Muazzez İlmiye Çığ; 
"... Çünkü Sümer diliyle Türkçe arasında o kadar benzerlik var ki... Mesela Sümerce alım-Türkçe alımlı, bab-baba, dim-dimdik, es-esmek, gim-kim, güles-güleç, ib-ip, ir-er, kıya-kıyı, ulu-ulu, kusu-koşmak gibi..."
sözleriyle Sümerce-Türkçe arasında bir akrabalık olduğunu savunmaktadır.
Tarihte ilk yazılı hukuk kuralları Sümerler tarafından oluşturulmuştur. Bu özellikleri ile Sümerlere dünyadaki ilk Hukuk devleti denebilir. Otoritenin korunmak istenmesi hukuk kurallarının ortaya çıkmasına neden olmuştur. Lagaş Kralı Urukagine tarafından oluşturulan ilk yazılı kanunlar "fidye ve bedel" sistemine dayanıyordu. Sümerlerin en önemli edebiyat eserleri; Gılgamış Destanı, Yaradılış Destanı ve Tufan Hikayesi'dir. 

Sümerce
Sümercenin Hint-Avrupa ve Sami kökenli dillerle akraba olmadığı bilinmektedir. Dilin bazı özellikleri Ural-Altay grubu dilleriyle benzerlik gösterse de dil bu gruba dahil edilemez. Her ne kadar Sümer halkı iktidarı daha sonraları başka halklara bıraksa da, her zaman en yaygın konuşulan dillerden olmuştur. Özellikle dini kayıtlarda büyük bir öneme sahip olmuştur.
SÜMERCE ......... TÜRKÇE
ad (adda) ........ ata
ilu .................. ulumak
izi .................. isi
e ................... ev
kiya ............... kıyı
egi ................. ece (prenses)
es .................. esmek
ku .................. koymak
ku (gümüş) ........... kuyumcu (gümüşle uğraşan)
gisku ..................... şişko
dim (dik duran) .... dimdik
de ......................... demek
duru ..................... durmak
kusu ..................... koşmak
güles (gülen adam) ...... güleş, gülenç
ara (ir; yürümek) ........ aralaşmak, irilmek
bur (delik) .......... burgu (delik açan alet)
bal ................... balta
bar ................... parlamak
udun (firşn) ......... otun (ayrıca firında yakılan, odun)
us (akşl) .............. us
ib ........................ ip
alim (kuvvetli,yüksek) ......... alimli
tukul (dost) .......................tohul
tam (şafak vakti) ................ tan
ulu (muhteşem, yüce) ......... ulu-ulug
Bugin (göl)......................... Buget (biriktirilmiş su, Anadolu)
A-na? .............................. Ne? (Anadolu'da hayret ifadesi:Aney!)
Bur ....................... Bardak
Buy, bun ............... Boyun
Bu ....................... Bulak (çesme)
Bab ...................... Baba
Azag (mukaddes).......... İzgi, edgü (Eski Türkçe)
Gig (zayıif) .................. İg, yig (hasta, Eski Türkçe)
Ud ( gün, zaman).......... İd, öd (zaman, Eski Türkçe)
Zak (taraf) .................. Yak (yakin)
Gup, kup (gitmek).......... Kopmak (kosup gitmek, Anadolu)
Gim? Kim? .................... Kim?
Ama (ana) ................... Aba (Anadoluda)
Gis (odun) ................... Yis (Orhun Türkçesi)
Gar (ışık) ..................... Yaruk (Eski Türkçe)
gen (kadın hizmetçi) ........ Kün (cariye, Orhundan)
Tag .............................. Değ(mek)
Ug, uku (halk) ................ Ugus (kavim)
Vur, vir (şarkı söylemek) ....... Yırlamak, ırlamak
Ur(u), ir (erkek) .............. Er, ir (Uygurca: uri)
Gir (ateş) ............ Kor
Udun (ateş) ........ Od, ot, odun (ateşte yanan)
Dingir ................. Tengri (Eski Türkçe: Tanrı; Kumanca: dingir)
Dagal (geniş olmak) ........... Dağılmak
Sümerce bazı kelimeler S harfiyle varlığını Yakutçada sürdürür. Ancak bizim şimdiki Türkçede S-Y değişimine uğramış haliyle karşımıza çıkar.

Sümer Kralları
Sümer kralları listesi, Sümerli ve yabancı hanedanlıklardaki Sümer krallarını listeleyen Sümer dilinde yazılmış antik bir metindir. Daha sonra yazılan Babil kralları listesi ve Asur kralları listesi bu metne benzer.

Erken dönem Hanedanlar I 
Tufan öncesi krallar ya da MÖ 26ıncı yüzyıldan önceki krallar. Bu kralların hükümdarlık süreleri "sar" (1 sar 3600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) ve "ner" (bir ner 600 yıllık dönemi kapsamaktadır) birimleri ile ölçülmekteydi.
"Krallık cennetten indikten sonra, Kraliyet Eridudaydı. Eriduda, Alulim kral oldu; 28800 yıl boyunca hükmetti."
Eriduda Alulim: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Eriduda Alalgar: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Lu-Ana: 12 sar (43200 yıl)
En-Men-Ana 1, 2
Bad-Tibirada En-Men-Gal-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Bad-Tibirada Tammuz (Dumuzi), çoban: 10 sar (36000 yıl)
Laragda En-Sipad-Zid-Ana: 8 sar (28800 yıl)
Zimbirde En-Men-Dur-Ana: 5 sar ve 5 ner (21000 yıl)
Shuruppakda Ubara-Tutu: 5 sar ve 1 ner (18600 yıl) Utnapishtim 1
1: Bu iki isim Sümer kral listelerinin yaklaşık yarısında geçmektedir, fakat diğerlerinde geçmemektedir.
2: En-Men-Ananın yerinde bazı listelerde Kichu-Ananın ismi bulunmaktadır

Erken dönem Hanedanlar II 
MÖ 26. yüzyıl dolayları. Güncel yazıtlarda bilinen pekçok hükümdar kral listesinde yoktur.
"Sel her yeri kapladıktan sonra, ve krallık cennetten geldikten sonra, Kraliyet Kişdeydi."
Kişin İlk Hanedanları 
Jushur: 1200 yıl
Kullassina-bel: 960 yıl
Nangishlishma: 670 yıl
En-Tarah-Ana: 420 yıl
Babum: 300 yıl
Puannum: 840 yıl
Kalibum: 960 yıl
Kalumum: 840 yıl
Zuqaqip: 900 yıl
Atab: 600 yıl
Mashda: 840 yıl
Arwium: 720 yıl
Etana, çoban, cennete yükselmiş ve tüm yabancı ülkeleri birleştirmiştir: 1500 yıl
Balih: 400 yıl
En-Me-Nuna: 660 yıl
Melem-Kish: 900 yıl
Barsal-Nuna: 1200 yıl
Zamug: 140 yıl
Tizqar: 305 yıl
Ilku: 900 yıl
Iltasadum: 1200 yıl
En-Men-Barage-Si, Elamı fethetmiştir: 900 yıl (epigrafik kanıtlarla bağımsız olarak kanıtlanabilen listedeki ilk hükümdardır)
Aga: 625 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenildi ve Kraliyet E-ana tarafından alındı.

Urukun İlk Hanedanları 
E-anadan Mesh-ki-ang-gasher, Utunun oğlu: 324 yıl.
Mesh-ki-ang-gasher denize yürüdü ve gözden kayboldu.
Enmerkar, Uruku inşa etti: 420 yıl
Lugalbanda, çoban: 1200 yıl
Dumuzid, balıkçı: 100 yıl. Kişden En-Me-Barage-Siyi ele geçirdi.
Gilgamesh, babası bir tür hayalet ve Kulabanın lordudur: 126 yıl.
Ur-Nungal: 30 yıl
Udul-Kalama: 15 yıl
La-Ba'shum: 9 yıl
En-Nun-Tarah-Ana: 8 yıl
Mesh-He: 36 yıl
Melem-Ana: 6 yıl
Lugal-Kitun: 36 yıl
Daha sonra Uruk yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İlk Hanedanları 
Yaklaşık MÖ 25. yüzyıl
Mesannepada: 80 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 36 yıl
Elulu: 25 yıl
Balulu: 36 yıl

Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Awan tarafından alındı.

Erken Dönem Hanedanları III 
Yazıtlardan çok iyi bilinmesine karşı, Lagaşın 1. dönem Hanedanlığı Kral Listesi'nde bulunmamaktadır.

Awan hanedanları 
Awanın üç kralı, toplam 356 yıl hükmettiler.
Daha sonra Awan yenilgiye uğradı ve Kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin İkinci Hanedanları 
Susuda: 201 yıl
Dadasig: 81 yıl
Mamagal, kayıkçı: 360 yıl
Kalbum: 195 yıl
Tuge: 360 yıl
Men-Nuna: 180 yıl
?: 290 yıl
Lugalngu: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Hamazi tarafından alındı.

Hamazi 
Hadanish: 360 yıl
Daha sonra Hamazi yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukın İkinci Hanedanları 
En-Shakansha-Ana: 60 yıl
Lugal-Ure (ya da Lugal-Kinishe-Dudu): 120 yıl
Argandea: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Urim tarafından alındı.

Urun İkinci Hanedanları 
Nani: 120 yıl
Mesh-Ki-Ang-Nanna: 48 yıl
?: 2 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Adab tarafından alındı.

Adab 
Lugal-Anne-Mundu: 90 yıl
Daha sonra Adab yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Mari tarafından alındı.

Mari 
Anbu: 30 yıl
Anba: 17 yıl
Bazi: 30 yıl
Zizi: 20 yıl
Limer, gudu rahip: 30 yıl
Sharrum-Iter: 9 yıl
Daha sonra Mari yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Kug-Baba, kadın meyhane koruyucusu: 100 yıl (Kral Listesindeki tek kadın)
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Akshak tarafından alındı.

Akshak 
Unzi: 30 yıl
Undalulu: 6 yıl
Urur: 6 yıl
Puzur-Nirah: 20 yıl
Ishu-Il: 24 yıl
Shu-Sin: 7 yıl
Daha sonra Akshak yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Kiş tarafından alındı.

Kişin Dördüncü Hanedanları
Puzur-Sin: 25 yıl
Ur-Zababa: 400 (6?) yıl
Zimudar: 30 yıl
Ussi-Watar: 7 yıl
Eshtar-Muti: 11 yıl
Ishme-Shamash: 11 yıl
Shu-Ilishu: 15 yıl
Nanniya, kuyumcu: 7 yıl.
Daha sonra Kiş yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
Lugal-Zage-Si: 25 yıl
Akkad İmparatorluğu
Sargon, babası bir bahçıvandı, Ur-Zababanın sakisiydi, Agadenin ilk imparatorudur, Agadeyi inşa etmiştir: 40 yıl
Rimush, Sargonun en küçük oğlu: 9 yıl
Man-Ishtushu, Sargonun en büyük oğlu: 15 yıl
Naram-Sin, Man-Ishtishunun oğlu: 56 yıl
Shar-Kali-Sharri, Naram-Sinin oğlu: 25 yıl
Daha sonra kral kim oldu? Kral kim?
Igigi, Imi, Nanum, Ilulu: dördü birden sadece 3 yıl için hükümdarlık yaptı
Dudu: 21 yıl
Shu-turul, Dudunun oğlu: 15 yıl
Daha sonra Agade yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Unug tarafından alındı.

Urukun Dördüncü Hanedanları 
Ur-Ningin: 7 yıl
Ur-Gigir: 6 yıl
Kuda: 6 yıl
Puzur-Ili: 5 yıl
Ur-Utu (ya da Lugal-Melem): 25 yıl 
Daha sonra Unug yenilgiye uğradı ve kraliyet Gutium tarafından alındı.

Gutian dönemi 
Inkishush: 6 yıl
Zarlagab: 6 yıl
Shulme (ya da Yarlagash): 6 yıl
Silulumesh (ya da Silulu): 6 yıl
Inimabakesh (ya da Duga): 5 yıl
Igeshaush (ya da Ilu-An): 6 yıl
Yarlagab: 3 yıl
Ibate: 3 yıl
Yarla: 3 yıl
Kurum: 1 yıl
Apil-Kin: 3 yıl
La-Erabum: 2 yıl
Irarum: 2 yıl
Ibranum: 1 yıl
Hablum: 2 yıl
Puzur-Sin: 7 yıl
Yarlaganda: 7 yıl
?: 7 yıl
Tiriga: 40 gün
Uruk 
Utu-hegal: çelişen tarihler vardır (427 yıl / 26 yıl / 7 yıl)
Urun Üçüncü Hanedanları 
"Sümer Rönesansı"
Ur-Nammu: 18 yıl MÖ 2065 ile MÖ 2047 arasında.
Shulgi: 46 yıl MÖ 2047 ile MÖ 1999 arasında.
Amar-Sin: 9 yıl
Shu-Sin: 9 yıl
Ibbi-Sin: 24 yıl
Daha sonra Urim yenilgiye uğradı. Kraliyet Isin tarafından alındı.

İsin Hanedanlığı 
Aşağı Mezopotamyadaki bağımsız Amorite devletleri. Hükümdarlık MÖ 1730da sona ermektedir.
Ishbi-Erra: 33 yıl
Shu-ilishu: 20 yıl
Iddin-Dagan: 20 yıl
Ishme-Dagan: 20 yıl
Lipit-Eshtar: 11 yıl
Ur-Ninurta (Ishkurun oğlu, bolluk yıllarına hükmetti, ve güzel bir hayat sürdü): 28 yıl
Bur-Sin: 5 yıl
Lipit-Enlil: 5 yıl
Erra-Imitti: 8 yıl
Enlil-Bani: 24 yıl
Zambiya: 3 yıl
Iter-Pisha: 4 yıl
Ur-Dul-Kuga: 4 yıl
Suen-magir: 11 yıl
Damiq-ilicu: 23 yıl

----------


## anau

*SÜMERLER*Kasım 6, 2011

Güneş dil teorisine göre Türk-turani olan ve tarihin başlangıcı kabul edilen Mezopotamya kavmi.

Sümerler, M.Ö. 3500  M.Ö. 2000 yılları arasında mezopotamyada yaşamışlardır. Bir çok medeniyetin karanlık kurucuları oldukları gibi bir çok ırkın soyunun dayandığını iddia etmeye çabaladığı topluluktur sümerler
Bugün Sümer medeniyetini Almanlardan ingilizlere, Farslardan Araplara kadar bir çok millet sahiplenmekte ve atalarının Sümerliler olduğunu ileri sürmektedirler.
Bunun nedeni şüphesiz medeniyetin, tarihin, hukukun, bilimin, edebiyatın, tarım ve ekonominin Sümerlerle başlaması, daha doğrusu yazının mucidinin sümerliler olmasından kaynaklanan ilk medeniyetin kurucularının sümerliler olduğu sanrısıdır.

yabancı sümerologlar, Türk Dili ile Sümer Dilinin akraba olduğunu başka bir bağıntıları olmalarını ileri sürmekte ve sümerlerin Türklüğünü kasten saklamaktadırlar.
lakin ulu önder atatürk tarafından bizzat yaptırılan türk tarih tezi çalışmalarının bir ürünü olan güneş dil teorisi kasten yapılan tüm bu görmezlikleri birer birer çürütmüş, sümerler ile türklerin dil akrabalığından çok öte, kan akrabalığına dayanan bir yakınlıkta olan iki toplum olduğunu ortaya çıkartmıştır
alıntı
insanlık Tarihinin insanlığın inanç edinmesiyle geçmişi M.Ö 13000 yıllarda sona eren buz çağı ve Altay inançları ile başlar.
Daha sonra M.Ö 9000 yıllarında Altay dağlarından inen Sümerler güneye daha sıcak coğrafyaya yerleşmişlerdir. Türkmenistanın Aşkabat kenti yakınlarında Gök tanrı ANU adına ANAV kentini kurmuşlardır.
ilk olarak insanlığın tarım yaptığı yer burasıdır. M.Ö 4500 yıllarda ANAV kentini bırakıp Mezopotomyanın verimli topraklarına göçmüştür.
alıntı
bu noktada bir parantez açalım ve orta asya anav-andornovo ve karasuk kültürleri kazı alanlarında rastlanan bulguların sovyetler birliği ve ardılı rusya tarafından insanlık ve tarih bilimi ile paylaşılmadığını, burada elde edilen bulguların bilerek ve istenerek gizlendiğini de belirtmek gerek
alıntı
Sümerlerin Altaylarda buz çağının eski karanlığın gecelerin bezginliği ile güneşin ışığını Tanrının tezahürü kabul ve Tanrının gökte var olduğuna inanarak bir inanç geliştirdiler. Buna Giganu(Göktanrı) adını verdiler. Daha sonra geceleri güneşin ışıklarını yansıtan ayı 2. Tanrı olarak gördüler ve dişi inanç kavramı olarak Toprak Ana ile özdeşleştirdiler. işte tüm dil ve dillerin çıkmasının kaynağı güneş olmuştur. Daha sonra Hz. ibrahim(er-baim) Tanrının ne güneş, ne ay ne de başka bir cisim olmadığa inanarak Semavi Dinlerin doğmasına sebep olmuştur.
Bunu iyi bilen Atatürk devrin en büyük projesi olan Güneş Dil Teorisini hazırlatmış, desteklemiş ve inanmıştır. Güneş Dil Teorisi Tüm dillerin Türkçeden geldiğini ispatlayan bilimsel çalışmadır.
alıntı
Sümerlerde 8 yıldız inancı olması Türklüğünün diğer bir kanıtıdır.
8 yıldız ( Göktanrı, Oğuz kağan, ve 6 oğlunu simgeler) 8 yıldız inancı sadece Sümerlerde değil Hititlerde, Asurlarda, Akadlarda ve Maya ve Aztek uygarlıklarında da görülmektedir.
Ayrıca hükümdarın Tanrı tarafından tahta çıkarılması inancı (kut anlayışı) Sümerlerde de olması bir tesadüf değildir.
(bkz: kayı/@protest sanayici)
Sümerlerle türklerin bir benzerliğimizde Edebiyat alanındadır.
Sümerlerin Gılgamış Destanı ile Dede Korkut destanları birbirine benzemektedirler.
alıntı
iki destanda 12 parçadan meydana gelmekte, kahramanların başına ne gelirde uykudan gelmesi, Sümerlerde Guti kralı inkuşi ile Dede Korkuttaki Enkuşun isim benzerliği bir tesadüf değildir.
alıntı
Zaten Orhun abidelerindeki Edebi Dil Türk Dilinin çok eskiye dayandığını göstermektedir.
Sümer Türkçesi ile Türkiye Türkçesi arasındaki benzerlikler:
Gadun  Hatun
Assinu  Asena
Gig-Anu - Göktanrı (Gök ana)
Tammuzi  Temmuz
Domuzi - Domız
Ginç  Genç
Auşk   Aşk
Tar- kus-u  Talih kuşu
Ungar - Uygar
Altun  Altın
Anu - Ana
Tengiz- Deniz
Gozam-Ozam  Ozan
En-gur-ra  Ankara
Tamga  Damga
Me-en - Men-Ben
Agıl  Akıl
Bar  Var
Er-Eş  Erkek-Kadın
Rakibu - Rakip
Aga  Ağa
Balag-ba  Balaban
Kes-da  Kesmek
Bira - Bira
Tagga  Takke
Ge  Gel
ilig - ilik
Et  Et
Mum - Mum
Huma-kus-a  huma Kuşu
Sin - Sin(e)
Karra  Kara
Batu  Batı
Sar  Sar(ı)
Heak- Hak
Mesu - Meşe
Engin  Engin
L-elvan-ı - Elvan
Nun  Un
Apa  Apa(ağabey)
Ambar Ambar
Gaazi - Gazi
Gid-de  Git-gide
Amelu  Amele
Zindan - Zindan
isum  Işık
iş-ti  işitmek
Uri  Arı
Kaskadu  Kaskatı
Arpu  Arpa
U-ru  Uyruk
U-ku  Uyku
Murad  Murat
Nusa  Neşe
Yukarıda görüldüğü gibi 6000 sene geçmesine rağmen bir çok Sümer Türkçesi günümüze kadar çok az değişiklikle ulaşmıştır. Bazı kelimeler kesinlikle Arapça olmayıp Sümer Türkçesinden Arapçaya geçmiştir.
Sümerler ve bazı devletlerin Türk olduğu saklanarak Türklerin 1071 Malazgirt savaşıyla Anadoluya geldiği ve istilacı olduğunu, hiçbir kültürü olmayan barbarlar olduğunu insanların kafalarına empoze etmeye çalışmışlar. tarihin başlangıcı olan türk kültürünü bilerek yok saymaya çalışmışlardır.
Atatürk bu tip dezenformasyonları engellemek için Tarih kitaplarına Sümer Türklerini koydurmuş fakat ölümümden sonra inönü ve Menderes gibi devlet adamları Sümerleri sadece mezopotomyada kurulan başka bir medeniyetmiş gibi tarih kitaplarında yerini aldırmışlardır.
Ziya Gökalp Türk Felsefesi( Tanrının Türkleri) adlı eseri oluşturmaya çalışırken buna dikkat çekmiş fakat ömrü yetmemiştir. Yine Türkçülüğün Fikir adamı, Ruh Adamı, Dava Adamı hüseyin nihal Atsız da Sümerlerin Tarih kitaplarından çıkarılmasına karşı gelmiş ve inönü ile ters düşmüştür.
Daha eskiye gidersek Kaşgarlı Mahmut Divan-ı Lugat-ı Türkte Türkçenin Arapçadan üstün olduğunu belirtirken Sümer Türkçesinden faydalanmıştır ve Arapçanın Türkçeden ibaret olduğunu savunmuştur.
Sümer efsaneleri ve Türkler;
ORTA ASYA TÜRK EFSANELERiNDE SÜMER EFSANELERiNDEN iZLER:
alıntı
ilk olarak Prometenin insanlara yazıyı, matematiği, astronomiyi, tıbbı, hayvanları evcilleştirmeyi, gemi yapmayı, kâhinliği öğrettiği efsanesi nedeniyle, batı dünyasında, bütün kültürlerin Yunanlılardan kaynaklandığı inancı yüzyıllar boyu süregelmiştir.
Diğer taraftan, Tevrat da bir kısmı tanrı tarafından yazdırılmış, bir kısmı israilliler tarafından yaratılmış ilk dinsel ve edebî kitap olarak kabul edilmişti. Geçen yüzyıl içinde, Mezopotamyada yapılan kazılardaki buluntular, çıkan binlerce yazılı belgenin çözülüp okunması ile her iki inanç da kökünden sarsıldı.
Çünkü Prometeden an az 2000 yıl önce Sumerliler bunların hepsini bulmuşlar, yapmışlar ve kullanmışlardı. Diğer taraftan Tevrattaki birçok konuların Sumerlilerden kaynaklandığı, metinler okundukça meydana çıkmış ve çıkmaktadır.
alıntı
Bilindiği gibi Sumerlilerin en önemli bulgularından biri, dillerine göre bir yazı icat etmeleri, onu geliştirmeleri ve kil üzerine yazarak zamanımıza kadar ulaşmasını sağlamaları olmuştur.
Bulunan belgeler arasında büyük değeri olanlar edebî yazıtlardır. Bunlar daha çok Sumerlilerin tanrıları ve dinleri ile ilgili konuları kapsamaktadır.
Sumerlilerin dinleri ve edebî yapıtları gerek kendileri zamanında yaşayan, gerek daha sonra gelen Ortadoğu milletlerini etkisi altına alarak izleri, bir taraftan Yunanlılar yoluyla Batı dünyasına, diğer taraftan Tevrat ve Kurana kadar ulaşmıştır.
Sumerlilerden Tevrata geçen konular üzerinde Batıda bazı yayınlar yapılmışsa da bu hususta ülkemizde bir yayın yoktur. aynı şekilde kuranın sümerlerden etkilendiği yönünde de çok az yayın vardır. bu gerek insanların dini sorgulamaktan çekinmesine, gerekse politik kaygılara bağlanabilir
oysa biz alenen yazıyoruz ki, tüm semavi dinlerin alıntı yaptığı, aşırımlar yaptığı din sümer dini, sümer dininin etkilendiği din ise orta asya gök tengri inancıdır.
(bkz: varaka bin nevfel/@protest sanayici)
Sumerlilerin dillerinin Türkçeye benzediği ve dağlık yerden göç ettikleri kanısı gittikçe yaygınlaşmaktadır.
Bahaattin Ögel, Türk Mitolojisi temelinin uzay ve dünya ile ilgili inanış ve anlayış olduğunu yazmış. Sumer mitolojisinde de bu durum böyledir.
Sumerliler yaradılış ve evrenle ilgili düşüncelerini toplu bir halde yazmamışlar. Ancak bunlar, destanların baş kısımlarında veya ortalarında kısım kısım anlatılmış. Aynı geleneği Türk destanlarında da buluyoruz.
Sumer yaradılış efsanesine göre,
alıntı
önce her taraf derin ve geniş bir su ile kaplıydı. Bunun adı Tanrıça Nammu. Bu tanrıça sudan bir dağ çıkarıyor. Oğlu Hava Tanrısı Enlil onu ikiye ayırıyor, üstü gök, altı yer oluyor. Göğü, Gök Tanrısı An, yeri de Yer Tanrıçası Ninki ile Hava Tanrısı Enlil alıyor.
Buna göre önce evreni meydana getiren suda olan Ana Tanrıça ile Hava Tanrısıdır. Gök ve Yer birer tanrı değil onların sahibidirler.
alıntı
Türk efsanelerinde çok çeşitli yaradılış motifi vardır.
Buna rağmen ana motif birbirlerine benziyor.
ilk olarak evren büyük bir sudan oluşuyor. Tanrı Ülgen, bazısında insan olan kişi, bazısında şeytan olan Erlik ile bu suların üzerinde uçuyor. Birinde denizden bir taş çıkarak Ülgene konacak bir yer oluyor. Başka birinde Erlik, diğerinde kişi, bir diğerinde ise yaban ördeği suyun içinden toprağı çıkararak yeri meydana getiriyor.
Bir başka anlatıma göre ise
alıntı
su içindeki Tanrıça Akana veya Ak-ene, Ülgene yeri ve göğü nasıl yaratacağını söylüyor. Ülgen de yere ve göğe ol diyor, onlar da oluyorlar (bahaettin Ogel).
alıntı
Ülgenin yer ve göğe olun demesi ve evreni 6 günde yaratarak yedinci gün dinlenmesi Tevrat ve Kurandaki Allahın ol diyerek yeri göğü 6 günde yaratması ve yedinci günü dinlenmesi motifi ile paraleldir.
Sumerde insanın yaradılışı:
alıntı
Sumerde tanrılar çoğalmaya başlayınca kendi işlerini yapıp yetiştiremediklerinden yakınıyor ve bütün tanrıların yaratıcısı Tanrıça Nammuya gelerek işlerini yapacak kimseler yaratması için yalvarıyorlar. O da oğlu Bilgelik Tanrısı Enkiyi derin uykusundan uyandırarak tanrıların işlerini görecekleri yaratmasını söylüyor. Enki de annesine derin sudan çamur almasını, ona tanrıların görüntüsünde şekil vermesini, ona bu işte yer tanrıçası ile doğum tanrısının yardım edece*ğini söylüyor. Enki, Ey anneciğim! Yeni doğanın kaderini söyle, diyor, sonunda o bir insan oluyor.
alıntı
Türk efsanelerinde insanın yaradılışı:
alıntı
Bunların birinde tanrı Ülgen deniz yüzünde toprak parçası görüyor. Bu toprağa insan olsun diyor, o insan oluyor. Adı Erlik. Bu tanrı ile kendini bir tutmaya kalkınca, tanrı etleri çamurdan, kemikleri kamıştan 7 insan daha yaratıyor. Türk Memlük efsanesinde, bir mağaraya dolan çamurlardan, yağmur ve sıcak etkisiyle 9 ay sonra ilk erkek meydana geliyor. Buna Ay Atam demişler, tekrar mağaraya dolan çamurlarla 9 ay sonra da bir kadın dünyaya gelmiş. Buna da Ayva-akyüzlü demişler.
alıntı
Başka bir efsanede tanrı insan şeklinde 7 erkek ve 4 kadın yapmış. Diğer bir Altay efsanesine göre tanrı Ülgen insanın etlerini topraktan, kemiklerini taştan yapıyor. Kadını da erkeğin kaburgasından. Kadının, Tevrata göre Ademin kaburgasından yaratılması, Adem ile Havvanın cennetten kovulması motifi hakkında bahaettin Ögel kitabının 475. sahifesinde bazı yorumlar yapmışsa da yine bu hikâyenin kaynağı Sumerlilere dayanmaktadır.
alıntı
Sumerlerde Dilmun adında saf temiz tanrıların yaşadığı bir ülke var. Hastalık, ölüm bilinmeyen yaşam ülkesi. Fakat orada su yok. Su Tanrısı, Güneş Tanrısına, yerden su çıkararak orasını tatlı su ile doldurmasını söylüyor. Güneş Tanrısı istenileni yapıyor. Böylece Dilmun meyva bahçeleri, tarlaları ve çayırları ile tanrıların cennet bahçesi oluşuyor. Bu bahçede Yer Tanrıçası 8 şifa bitkisi yetiştiriyor. Bunlar meyvelenince Bilgelik Tanrısı Enki hepsinden tadıyor. Yenmesi yasak olan bu meyveleri yiyen Tanrıya, Tanrıça çok kızıyor ve onu ölümle lânetleyerek ortadan yok oluyor. Diğer tanrılar büyük güçlüklerle Yer tanrıçasını bularak tanrıyı iyi etmesi için yakarıyorlar. Tanrıça, Tanrının 8 bitkiye karşı hasta olan 8 organı için birer şifa tanrısı yaratıyor. Bunlardan 5 tanesi Tanrıça. Hasta olan organlardan biri kaburga. Onu iyi eden tanrıçanın adı, Kaburganın Hanımı anlamına gelen Nin.tidir. Bu kelimede Nin hanım, -ti kaburgadır. -tinin diğer anlamı yaşam dır. Bu hikâye Tevrata geçerken kaburgadan bir kadın yaratılmış ve -ti kelimesinin ikinci anlamı alınarak kaburganın Hanımı yerine ibranicede Hayat Veren Hanım anlamına gelen Havva adı verilmiştir.
alıntı
Özbeklere göre insanın ilk atası Kil Han imiş. bahaettin Ögel, bunun iranda ki Kil Şahın bir devamı olduğunu söylüyor. Tevrattaki Adamın anlamının da kırmızı toprak olması çok ilginç
kil->adam>kırmızı toprak
Görüldüğü üzre gerek tek tanrılı dinlerde, gerek Türk efsanelerinde, Sumerde olduğu gibi, evren sudan, insan topraktan meydana gelmiştir.
Türklerin Yeraltı Dünyası hakkındaki inanışları da Sumerlilerin inanışına benzemektedir.
Sumerlilere göre Yeraltı Dünyasında ölüler nehir yoluyla götürülüyor. Nehrin sonunda Yeraltı Tanrıçası Ereşkigalın 7 kapıdan geçilen sarayı bulunuyor. Oraya gitmek isteyenler için bazı yasaklar var. Aynı motif Türk efsanesinde de bulunuyor. bahaettin Ögel Kurandaki Cennetin Irmağı(şol cennetin ırmakları akar allah deyu deyu) olarak yorumlamak istemişse de bunun Sumerdeki Yeraltı Nehri olduğu kuşkusuz. Aynı nehir Tevratta, Şeol, Yunanda Hades olarak bulunmaktadır.
alıntı
Sumer metinlerinde gök gürültüsü bulutlarını simgeleyen imdugud adlı kutsal bir kuş var. Bu kuş kaderleri veriyor, sözüne karşı gelinmiyor ve yardımlar yapıyor. Onun kanatları açılınca bütün göğü kaplıyor.Bu kuş Akadlılarda Anzu adını alarak birinci yüzyıla kadar çiviyazılı metinlerde varlığını korumuştur. Bazen kartal olarak da algılanan bu kuş ve yılanla ilgi bazı hikâyeler var Sumer metinlerinde.
alıntı

Bunlardan birinde Aşk Tanıçası inanna, Tanrılar Bahçesinde dalsız budaksız bir ağaç yetiştiriyor. Ağacın tepesine Imdugud Kuşu, ortasında Lilit (bkz: lilith) isimli bir cin ve köküne de bir yılan yuva yapmış. Bu yüzden tahtasından yapmak istediğini yaptırmak için ağacı kestiremiyor. Gılgameş imdadına yetişip onları kaçırıyor ve ağacı keserek Tanrıçaya veriyor.
ikinci hikâyede ise; Kral Etananın çocuğu olmuyor. Çocuk yaptıran bitki gökte yer alıyor ama göğe çıkma imkânı bulunmuyor. bunun üzerine O, bir gün bir çukura düşmüş kartal yavrularını bir yılanın yemesinden kurtarıyor. Kuş buna çok seviniyor. Buna karşılık olarak, kralın otu alabilmesi için kanatlarının üzerine bindirerek göğe çıkarmaya başlıyor. Kuş her yükselişte aşağıda ne gördüğünü sorması üzerine kral evvelâ geniş bir alan olduğunu, gittikçe onun küçüldüğünü, en sonunda da birşey göremediğini, korktuğu için hemen indirmesini söylüyor.
Üçüncü hikâyede ise; Kahraman Lugalbanda, Zabu ülkesinden kendi şehri olan Uruka dönmesi için, imdugud kuşunun dostluğunu kazanmak istiyor. Kuş yuvasında bulunmadığı zaman yavrularına yağ, bal, ekmek veriyor ve onlara bakıyor. Kuş yavrularına böyle güzel bakana candan dost olmaya, ona yardım etmeye karar veriyor ve Lugalbandanın şehrine rahatlıkla dönmesini sağlıyor.
Bu üç hikâyedeki kuş ve yılan motifi orta Asya efsanelerinde çeşitli şekilde bulmaktadır. örneğin, Telüt Türkleri arasında Merküt soyundan bir boya göre sağ kanadını güneş, sol kanadını ay kaplayan kutsal bir gök kuşu vardır. Sibirya ve Orta Asya şamanları kartalı tanrı elçisi olarak görmüşler, Altaylıların Kögütey destanında kahraman Karabatur, atlarını çalan Kaankerede adındaki kuşu ararken onun iki yavrusunu ejderden kurtarıyor. Kuş da Karabutura atlarını geri veriyor. Yolda düşmanları tarafından öldürülen kahramanı, kuş hayat suyu vererek canlandırıyor.
görüldüğü üzre bu altay hikayesi, sümer hikayesiyle neredeyse birebir aynıbu anlatımı kırgızların ertöşük destanında ve uygur türklerinin bilge buka anlatımında da görmek mümkün.
Zend Avestadan gelmiş olabileceği söylenen bu masalsı kuşa iranlılar simurg, Araplar da Zümrüd-ü Anka demektedir. Türklerdeki Hüma kuşu, peygamberin hadislerinde Cennet Kuşu olarak bildirilen kuştur.
cennette yer alan bu kuş, zaman zaman 7 kat göğe çıkıp tanrıya gidip gelmekte ve dolayısıyla tarih öncesi destanlara ve hikayelere konu olmaktadır
Çeşitli adlar almış ve efsanelere karışmış bu tanrısal kuş hikâyesinin i.Ö. en az 3000 yıllarında Sumerlilerde başlamıştır.
Hüma kuşunun da aynı kaynaktan geldiği kuşkusuzdur

Görüldüğü gibi, Sumerlilerin imdugud kuşu, Akatlılarda Anzu, Araplarda Anka, Zümrüd-ü Anka, iranda Simurg, Hindlilerde Garuda, Türklerde Hüma, adları altında çeşitli efsanelere konu olarak sürmüştür. Amerika yerlileri arasına kadar uzanan bu kuş motifi de Sumerlere ve hatta sümerlerden çok daha önceki öntürk kültürlerine dayandığı şüphesizdir
sümer kültürü ile türk kültürü arasındaki bir başka benzerlik ise kahramanlarıdırSumerlerde kahramanlar tanrılarla bağlantılı, insanüstü güçlere sahip kişiler olup ilk kahramanlıkları genelde ülkeye zararlı olan büyük güçteki hayvanı öldürmektir. Aynı motifi Türk kahramanlarında da görmekteyiz
Sumerlerde 7 temel sayı olarak görülüyor. 7 dağ aşmak, 7 kapı geçmek, 7 kat gök, 7 tanrısal ışık, 7 ağaç, gibi. Türklerde temel sayı 9 olmasına karşın 7 sayısı da bulunuyor. 7 iklim, 7 yıl, 7 gün, 7 gök kısrağı gibi
yine aynı şekilde, Türk Kaganı, tanrı tarafından çeşitli güçler verilerek insanları idare etmek üzere tahta oturtulmuştur. Sumerlerde tanrılar şehir beylerini kendileri seçerek ve güçler vererek kendileri yerine ülkeyi idare ettirmektedir
Türklerde dağlar tanrıya yakın sayıldığından kutsal olmuşlar. Sumerlerde de dağlar tanrılarla insanlar arasında bağlantı kurdukları düşüncesiyle kutsal sayılmış. Onun için dağ olmayan Mezopotamyada Sumerliler tanrı evlerini yapay tepeler üzerine yapmışlar ve yüksek binalarla devasa yapılar bina etmişlerdir.(ziggurat)

Sumerliler kendilerini Karabaşlı olarak adlandırırdı Divan-ı Lûgat-it Türk, cilt III, s. 222de, Türkler arasında erkek ve kadın kölelere Karabaş deyimi kullanıldığı yazılıdır. Manas destanında ise Manas ziyafete yalnız çağrıldığında yalnız başına bir yiğitiz anlamıda, Karabaşlı Kişiyiz demiştir.
görüldüğü gibi sümer kültürü ile türk-öntürk kültürü ve mitleri arasında neredeyse birebir benzerlikler bulunmaktadır. tüm bu benzerliklere dil benzerliğini ve dil ailesinin aynı olmasını da eklediğimizde ve sümerlerin öntürklerin yaşadığı topraklardan mezopotamyaya geldiğinin kabul gördüğünü eklediğimizde sümerlerin türk soylu bir kavim olduğu gün gibi aşikardır.

----------


## anau

*Sümeroloji`nin Sırrı* Anadolu topraklarında, şu sıralar, çok ciddi anlamda büyük bütçelerle bir araştırma yapılmaktadır. Bu araştırmaya; NASA, Pentagon ve MOSSAD gibi bazı kurumlar da gizlilik derecesi en üst düzeyde destek vermektedir. Araştırdıkları konu ise Sümerlerin Tarihi. Buna ilk bakışta, “ne var?” denilebilir. Bilimsel, tarihsel bir araştırma gözüyle bakılabilinir.  
 Böyle bir çalışma; “insanlık tarihine ışık tutacak bulgular, bilgiler gün yüzüne çıkarılıyor,” diye kamuoyundan da destek bile görebilir. Ancak işin aslı, madalyonun öbür yüzü böyle değil! Sümer tarihine duyulan bu ilginin aslı, insanlığa bilimsel tarihsel bulguları çıkarıp faydalandırmak değil, tam tersidir. Nedenini kısaca şöyle anlatabilirim. Neden Sümerler ? Neden Urartular, Persler Romalılar değildi de Sümerler?  
Nedeni şudur: Sümerlere kadar bilinen tüm insanlık tarihi şunu söyler, “insanlar avcı, toplayıcı ilkel yaşamın en alt seviyesinde bir yaşam kültürüne sahipken birden bir şey olur. Bir medeniyet mantar biter gibi biter: Sümer Medeniyeti…” Birden biter dedik çünkü hiçbir alt yapısı daha ispat edilmemiş bir medeniyettir. Bir anda sanki gökten inmiş gibi çağının en üst teknolojisine, bilgisine sahip, benzeri olmayan bir medeniyettir bu. Kısaca astronomi, tıp, araç gereç, mekanik bilgisi, sosyal kentleşme kültürü, alt yapısı bugünkü şehircilik anlayışına birebir uyan şehirleri, caddeleri, kanalizasyonları, ev yapıları, düzenli ordusu, adalet mekanizması, mahkemeleri daha birçok yaşam standardı…  Şimdi yapılan kazılardaki tabletlerin deşifresindeki kamuoyuyla paylaşılan bazı bilgilere göz atalım: Sosyetenin varlığı, sabah kahvaltısı, öğlen yemeği alışkanlığı ve akşam mönüleri som balığı, et, şarap, eğlenceye gitmek. Müzik notalarının tümünün ilk defa kullanılması vs. Yine burç sembollerinde bu medeniyetin ürünü. Sümerceden bir kelime: Âdem. Çamur demek. Bunun gibi birçok kelime eski ve yeni dillere evrim geçirerek girmiştir. Şimdi buraya kadar anlattıklarımızdan sonra şöyle soru sorulabilir: Eeee ne olmuş yani?  Olan şu; bu medeniyeti birden bire meydana getiren unsur, BUĞDAYDIR. Bildiğimiz buğday. Çünkü bu medeniyete kadar daha öncede belirttiğimiz gibi insanlık, avcı, toplayıcıdır. Oysa bu medeniyet, tarımı ilk uygulayan, bir tarım medeniyetidir.  Malum güçlerin araştırdığı konu; Sümerler bu üst seviyedeki bilgilere nasıl bir anda sahip olarak, insanlık devrimini sağlamışlardır. Fantezilere değinmeyeceğim. Hani şu meşhur uzaylılar masallarına… İşte malum güçler, yeni bir insanlık devrimi yapmak istiyorlar. Sümerler bu güne kadar bu devrimi getirdiler. Buğday, ekmek, tarım… Şimdi bunu kaldırıp, yeni bir insanlık bilinci yaratma, beslenme alışkanlığını bir devrimle değiştirme…   NOT:  Genleriyle oynan hormonlu tohumdur. Bu projenin deney aşamasıdır. Doğal olmayan, sünni yiyecekleri insanlığa dayatma, alıştırma ve buna bağlı bir kültür oluşturma. Filmlere de konu olan hap yiyecekler gibi. Evet şu anda insanlık düşmanlarının projelerinden biridir bu. Güneş kararır, sular çekilir, yağmur yağmaz. Projeleri; toprak kalmazsa, tarım olmaz söylemleriyle bu devrimi yapmak. Yakında plastik, sentetik yiyecek reklamları çıkarsa şaşırmayın!  Bir şey daha paylaşmak istiyorum: Malum güçler, Sümerler bu birden oluşan medeniyeti, bu bilgileri nerden aldığını araştırıp dursunlar ben birazını söyleyeyim; İşin sırrı HARUT ve MARUT adlı meleğin, o devirde insanlara tüm bu bilgileri sunmasıydı. Ve bir bilgiyi daha paylaşayım: Kuran-ı Kerim’de HADİD’ten bahsedilir. Aynı zamanda Sure ismidir. “Hadidi indirdik” buyurur Cenab-ı Allah. Çoğu âlime göre, Hadid Arapça demirdir. “Bu demire işarettir” der. Daha iyi araştırılıp, derinine inilirse; harfler ilminde bunun aynı zamanda buğdaya da işaret olduğu, buğdayı (Nimeti Rezzak) Allah’ın bizzat indirdiğini bulabilirler. Gözlenen Sümer tabletlerinde elini göğe uzatmış buğday başağı olan figürlü insanların olduğu da malumdur.  Okuyuculara bir ip ucu daha vereyim; Sümerlere kadar buğday tanesi bilinmez. Buğdayın oluşabilmesi Yaradan’ın gayb hazinesinden bir hazine olan yağmurun ve daha malum birçok etkenin bir araya getirmesiyle, zahirde gökten indirmesiyle oluşur.  Evet harıl harıl Sümeroloji araştırılıyor. Geçenlerde Gunnies rekorlar kitabına, en çok ekmek- un tüketen, yani buğday yiyen millet seçildik. Acaba Sümerlerle bir akrabalığımız, gensel olarak da var mıdır diye ilgililere sunuyorum. Tabii tüm bu bilgiler beni bağlar. Belki de bir meczup rüyalarından biri. Ben, “Allah hayır etsin” diyenlere yazdım.   Saygılarımla.  * Oktan Keleş*   *01.06.2008*

----------

